# HOWTO: Install Windows 10 for Phones on Non-supported devices (and other hacks)



## RustyGrom (Feb 13, 2015)

This is only confirmed working for the AT&T Lumia 1520 and may work as is for other phones but also might require tweaks to the XML (see below). It is very possible to brick your phone with this. Your mileage may vary!

From a high level this works by using FiddlerCore to intercept the traffic going to the Microsoft WPflights server that controls the Insider app and responds with our own custom data. The app accepts registry editing information from the web responses and acts upon that. This allows us to write stuff to select locations in the registry. In the case of the Windows 10 Preview, it appears to only look for your phone's PhoneManufacturerModelName to decide if it should be offered previews. Windows Update also checks this value. Other devices like Samsungs or HTCs may need different settings. My phone did revert to it's factory values after Windows 10 was installed (I actually think it might have done it after Windows 8.1 was installed but it continued with 10 nonetheless).

1.	For the Lumia 1520 (and other phones?) reset your phone using the Windows Phone recovery tool. I recommend not logging in and setting everything up yet and just waiting til the end and doing a reset and letting it restore after you’re on Windows 10. This may not be required for your device but most likely is due to the space issue cited by Microsoft. You can see your available space in the About menu of the Windows Insiders app. Before resetting mine was ~200mb and after it was ~600mb. You can try without resetting but may get an error after it tries to download and install the update. 
2.	Install the [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=522524]Windows Insider app on your phone (you will need to have a store account configured)
3.	Open the insiders app and go to the about options in the app bar and screenshot/make notes/email the settings to yourself. You may need this later.
4.	Download and extract the WPInsidersHacks app (attached to this post) to your computer
5.	Start the WPInsiderHacks app on pc, approve any firewall requests
6.	Connect to the same WiFi that your PC is on. Edit the settings for the WiFi connection to turn on the Proxy and set it to use the PC’s IP address and enter 8877 for the port 
7.	Open Internet Explorer on your phone and navigate to http://[pc.ip.add.ress]:8877 where [pc.ip.add.ress] is the IP address of the PC running the WPInsidersHacks app
8.	Tap on the link at the bottom to the fiddler root certificate
9.	When prompted click open and then install to trust the cert and ok at the confirmation
10.	Run the Windows Insider app and tap get preview builds
11.	Tap on which custom action you’d like to perform. In my case I hit "Set to ATT Lumia 635" and click the arrow at the bottom
12.	Accept the agreement and click the check mark at the bottom. the app will close
13.	Now clear your proxy settings and run the insider app again
14.	Tap get preview builds and login with your Microsoft account
15.	Select the fast branch (if you’re reading this of course you want the fast branch) and click the arrow at the bottom
16.	Go into the phone settings and check for updates. With any luck you should have Windows 10 there for you to install. On my AT&T 1520 it had to do 8.1 first but it kept going to 10 after 8.1 installed (had to check for updates again)
17.	You’ll probably want to go into the settings and do another reset and then log into the phone and let it restore your previous data

The Windows Insider options are populated from the WPFlights.xml file. Feel free to edit/add stuff. I've experimented with writing to other keys but had mixed results. I wasn't able to write to the Software\Microsoft\Settings\{1DEF9B7D-2322-40eb-A007-16A75D5CDA6F} for example (seemed to not like the curly braces?). It should have all the same permissons as the preview for developers app. You'll just need to run the WPInsiderHacks app on your PC and point your phone's proxy settings to it if you want to go back and set something again (such as enabling tethering).


----------



## hutchinsane_ (Feb 13, 2015)

I just used this to install the TP on my Lumia 930 and .. it worked like a charm! phone is booting, OS is working! Thank you very much for the work you put into this! Really excited to try out the Preview now.. 

Edit: I did change the target device ID from ATT though. 
Confirmed working for the Lumia 930
Confirmed working for the Lumia 920


----------



## JosipoGo (Feb 13, 2015)

I will try tomorrow on Lumia 520 and post result.


----------



## error0x0000034 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Not working on my Lumia 535*

tried it on a Lumia 535. After Setting no proxy again the Windows Insider app shows that there is no update available. 

the about-setting Shows RM-975 correctly instead of RM-1089, but I think the FW Version needs to be changed too.
Does anyone know a fix? Tried it several times by now.


----------



## pdaimatejam (Feb 13, 2015)

LogString: DefaultCertMaker: GetRootCertificate() did not find the root in t
he Windows TrustStore.?


----------



## snickler (Feb 13, 2015)

error0x0000034 said:


> tried it on a Lumia 535. After Setting no proxy again the Windows Insider app shows that there is no update available.
> 
> the about-setting Shows RM-975 correctly instead of RM-1089, but I think the FW Version needs to be changed too.
> Does anyone know a fix? Tried it several times by now.

Click to collapse



Which carrier are you on? Sometimes you have to use device information for a phone on the same carrier as you're on for it to work.


----------



## tlgraber (Feb 14, 2015)

I tried this with both a 520 and a 920. Everything works fine until I tap Get preview builds. I get the no builds message, but I know it's using the proxy because the WPInsiderHacks window gives this message:



> ** LogString: !SecureClientPipeDirect failed: System.IO.IOException Authenticati
> on failed because the remote party has closed the transport stream. on pipe to (
> CN=login.live.com, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by http://www.fiddler2.com)
> ** LogString: !SecureClientPipeDirect failed: System.IO.IOException Authenticati
> ...

Click to collapse



Both devices get exactly the same result.

EDIT: I should clarify something: both the 920 and the 520 get this script. The 920 differs a bit on the device itself. Instead of going directly to the no builds page, an error pops up that says:



> Server error
> A connection error prevented us from downloading programs for you. Please check the date/time of your device and its network connection and try again.

Click to collapse


----------



## pdaimatejam (Feb 14, 2015)

Lumia 920
OK certificate installed
 Windows insider no change ?


----------



## Fullmetal99012 (Feb 14, 2015)

What would the registry entry for MOID be?

I have a non AT&T carrier, and I want to change that entry to be AT&T


----------



## win2k8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Tried it on my Lumia 530 don't work i get  we weren't able to find a preview build for you please confirm


----------



## fonix232 (Feb 14, 2015)

Working fine on my 920 now.


----------



## vihsalvatore (Feb 14, 2015)

I just installed. Working fine here on my Lumia 720.


----------



## stroughtonsmith (Feb 14, 2015)

For those asking, I've found you absolutely have to modify the WPFlights.xml PhoneManufacturerModelName to one that matches the carrier your device is from. In my case, I have a //Build/ (Rogers Canada) Lumia 920, and a Hong Kong unlocked 620 & 1520.

I managed to spoof the build check by using the following:

Unlocked/Hong Kong: RM-1027_1007
Rogers/Canada: RM-985_1004

http://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/566460948291260417

Also, wiping the devices first /with the Windows Phone Recovery Tool/ (not Reset in Settings->About) for the most part isn't optional; only the 920 for me had enough space to install without doing that

Hope this helps


----------



## ajay003 (Feb 14, 2015)

stroughtonsmith said:


> For those asking, I've found you absolutely have to modify the WPFlights.xml PhoneManufacturerModelName to one that matches the carrier your device is from. In my case, I have a //Build/ (Rogers Canada) Lumia 920, and a Hong Kong unlocked 620 & 1520.
> 
> I managed to spoof the build check by using the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, would you be able to upload your WPFlights.xml for me to have a look at what you have changed. For me it's not working. Cheers.


----------



## th0mas96 (Feb 14, 2015)

ajay003 said:


> Hi, would you be able to upload your WPFlights.xml for me to have a look at what you have changed. For me it's not working. Cheers.

Click to collapse



You just need to change the phonemanufacturermodel to whatever phone that supports windows 10 from your carrier/region.


----------



## stroughtonsmith (Feb 14, 2015)

ajay003 said:


> Hi, would you be able to upload your WPFlights.xml for me to have a look at what you have changed. For me it's not working. Cheers.

Click to collapse



The line in the screenshot is what you'd need to change; nothing too complicated, but finding a valid model for your phone's carrier is the hard part (took me a lot of Googling to find the two I needed), hence why I posted mine


----------



## ajay003 (Feb 14, 2015)

stroughtonsmith said:


> The line in the screenshot is what you'd need to change; nothing too complicated, but finding a valid model for your phone's carrier is the hard part (took me a lot of Googling to find the two I needed), hence why I posted mine

Click to collapse



Not working for me. I'm having Lumia 920 and the carrier rom is RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218. Here's my file attached. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## win2k8man (Feb 14, 2015)

What exactly did you google ? because the  i am with is Telstra in Australia  they have a prepaid Nokia Lumia 635 so where would i get the PhoneManufacturerModelName ?


----------



## th0mas96 (Feb 14, 2015)

German, Unlocked 830: RM-984_1002


For googling help: some forums automatically include the model variant in signatures of members, I just started with RM-984_10XX for 830 and tried increasing numbers for XX in order to find one that was posted a lot on german forums. Good luck!


----------



## stroughtonsmith (Feb 14, 2015)

ajay003 said:


> Not working for me. I'm having Lumia 920 and the carrier rom is RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218. Here's my file attached. Am i doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



Yeah, you just placed RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218 into the XML - that's your existing device. You need to use the correct form for a 63x/730/830 on same carrier,  not your existing 920. That's the hard part to find.

My 1520 was "RM-937_apac_hong_kong_222", which I substituted for "RM-1027_1007" (a Hong Kong Lumia 636) - from what I could tell it doesn't need the "apac_hong_kong" part, but it needs the valid number at the end, and I don't know an easy way to find out what that should be (took me 50 mins of Googling to find that one).

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




th0mas96 said:


> German, Unlocked 830: RM-984_1002
> 
> 
> For googling help: some forums automatically include the model variant in signatures of members, I just started with RM-984_10XX for 830 and tried increasing numbers for XX in order to find one that was posted a lot on german forums. Good luck!

Click to collapse



lmfao. I was far too lazy to try bruteforcing it, but again, that's why I posted my working ones!


----------



## th0mas96 (Feb 14, 2015)

stroughtonsmith said:


> lmfao. I was far too lazy to try bruteforcing it, but again, that's why I posted my working ones!

Click to collapse



Well, how did you do it? 

Another one: German, O2: RM-984_1012


----------



## kunafpls (Feb 14, 2015)

Those who have a UK phone that is unlocked can use this: RM-974_1080

It is a Lumia 635 for UK users that are unlocked from manufacturing. Works on my Lumia 1320 with a UK ROM. It was originally a Malaysian version. You must use the version of the ROM, i.e. look for UK version if you have UK ROM.

Also - you should try using this:

Google site:windowscentral.com sent from RM-974 or something like that because it'll show up all the different models that are available.


----------



## Turkishflavor (Feb 14, 2015)

Is this really safe?

can I go back to the original state by using the microsoft recovery tool? or will my lumia 930 always be seen as a "930 masked as a 630"?!


----------



## kunafpls (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkishflavor said:


> Is this really safe?
> 
> can I go back to the original state by using the microsoft recovery tool? or will my lumia 930 always be seen as a "930 masked as a 630"?!

Click to collapse



You can restore it back by using the email/text/screenshot you made from step 2 or something and edit the xml file back and reset it again.


----------



## stroughtonsmith (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkishflavor said:


> Is this really safe?
> 
> can I go back to the original state by using the microsoft recovery tool? or will my lumia 930 always be seen as a "930 masked as a 630"?!

Click to collapse



Once Windows 10 is installed it appears to reset the value back to normal (thus, presumably making you ineligible for minor W10 updates unless you do the same thing again or your device is officially enabled?)


----------



## larsstolwijk (Feb 14, 2015)

pdaimatejam said:


> LogString: DefaultCertMaker: GetRootCertificate() did not find the root in t
> he Windows TrustStore.?

Click to collapse



How did you solved this?

--Nevermind, fixed it. 
Installed Fiddler for desktop and enabled HTTPS so the certifcate would export to local pc.


----------



## kunafpls (Feb 14, 2015)

You solve it by connecting to the proxy on your phone, then downloading the cert.


----------



## flipdr0id (Feb 14, 2015)

*just modifity your current WPFlight with that*

Just add carrier changing in registry in original script, so it should look like that(this one should work)

I also attached my WPFlights, so you could try it.(Choose RM-976_1161 option)

P.S: Sorry for my bad eng.

<KeysToAdd>
          <RegistryKey>
            <KeyName>System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo</KeyName>
            <Subkeys/>
            <Values>
              <RegistryKeyValue>
                <Name>PhoneManufacturer</Name>
                <Value>NOKIA</Value>
                <ValueType>1</ValueType>
              </RegistryKeyValue>
              <RegistryKeyValue>
                <Name>PhoneManufacturerModelName</Name>
                <Value>RM-976_1161</Value>
                <ValueType>1</ValueType>
              </RegistryKeyValue>
            </Values>
          </RegistryKey>
		    <RegistryKey>
            <KeyName>System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo</KeyName>
            <Subkeys/>
            <Values>
              <RegistryKeyValue>
                <Name>PhoneMobileOperatorName</Name>
                <Value>000-PL</Value>
                <ValueType>1</ValueType>
              </RegistryKeyValue>
            </Values>
          </RegistryKey>
        </KeysToAdd>


----------



## ajay003 (Feb 14, 2015)

kunafpls said:


> You can restore it back by using the email/text/screenshot you made from step 2 or something and edit the xml file back and reset it again.

Click to collapse


 @kunafpls, can you post your manufacturer info? I'm on Australian rom and need device info from Australia eligible mobiles for windows 10 preview


----------



## kunafpls (Feb 14, 2015)

ajay003 said:


> @kunafpls, can you post your manufacturer info? I'm on Australian rom and need device info from Australia eligible mobiles for windows 10 preview

Click to collapse



My manufacturer info won't work for you since I am using a UK-based ROM. However, I have posted instructions earlier in this thread to help you with that problem.


----------



## flipdr0id (Feb 14, 2015)

It will work if he change his PhoneMobileOperatorName registry key to  match your. i'm bad with eng. But i posted modificated WPFlights here - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58840083&postcount=28


----------



## pdaimatejam (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey RM- Code?
Lumia 920


----------



## larsstolwijk (Feb 14, 2015)

All things went well, choose the 'Set to ATT Lumia 635' option from the insiders app, but when trying to search for phone updates, it keeps saying I'm up to date..
Is this becasue of an incorrect PhoneManufacturerModelName entry? If so, I'm searching for a code I can use from The Netherlands.
Thanks in advance

--Problem solved! Had to choose the 1520 option. Installing now


----------



## filfat (Feb 14, 2015)

pdaimatejam said:


> LogString: DefaultCertMaker: GetRootCertificate() did not find the root in t
> he Windows TrustStore.?

Click to collapse



Same problem


----------



## larsstolwijk (Feb 14, 2015)

filfat said:


> Same problem

Click to collapse



see my post; http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58839997&postcount=26


----------



## richardb20 (Feb 14, 2015)

I fixed this error, by running this command:
makecert.exe -r -ss my -n "CN=DO_NOT_TRUST_FiddlerRoot, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by http://www.fiddler2.com" -sky signature -eku 1.3.6.1.5.5.7.3.1 -h 1 -cy authority -a sha1 -m 120 -b 09/05/2012


----------



## waseem.gani (Feb 14, 2015)

*not working on 1520*



RustyGrom said:


> This is only confirmed working for the AT&T Lumia 1520 and may work as is for other phones but also might require tweaks to the XML (see below). It is very possible to brick your phone with this. Your mileage may vary!
> 
> From a high level this works by using FiddlerCore to intercept the traffic going to the Microsoft WPflights server that controls the Insider app and responds with our own custom data. The app accepts registry editing information from the web responses and acts upon that. This allows us to write stuff to select locations in the registry. In the case of the Windows 10 Preview, it appears to only look for your phone's PhoneManufacturerModelName to decide if it should be offered previews. Windows Update also checks this value. Other devices like Samsungs or HTCs may need different settings. My phone did revert to it's factory values after Windows 10 was installed (I actually think it might have done it after Windows 8.1 was installed but it continued with 10 nonetheless).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not getting any updates on lumia 1520


----------



## richardb20 (Feb 14, 2015)

After successfully completing all the steps, Windows Insider reports No Builds (for 925 on VF UK).  

Is there any way around this? I couldn't figure out which device code might work, or even if this is possible on a 925.

R,


----------



## larsstolwijk (Feb 14, 2015)

After enabling Fast Ring, I get the notice the phone reboots in 5 seconds. after the reboot, nothing hapens. What to do next?


----------



## error0x0000034 (Feb 14, 2015)

snickler said:


> Which carrier are you on? Sometimes you have to use device information for a phone on the same carrier as you're on for it to work.

Click to collapse



000-DE is the Operator Name, it is an unlocked German Version.


----------



## starsoccer9 (Feb 14, 2015)

anybody try this on a htc one m8


----------



## whoadood (Feb 14, 2015)

Seems like 1044 should be a good value for a Spanish handset, but no way it's working -- I've tried RM-975_1044 and RM-976_1044 for example. Any suggestions?


----------



## Turkishflavor (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't download the root certificate.

"8.	Tap on the link at the bottom to the fiddler root certificate"

I'm just getting a time-out.

what might be the reason?

Edit: I was too far away from the router. lol

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




th0mas96 said:


> Well, how did you do it?
> 
> Another one: German, O2: RM-984_1012

Click to collapse



this is not working for me, lumia 930 and germany.


----------



## snickler (Feb 14, 2015)

error0x0000034 said:


> 000-DE is the Operator Name, it is an unlocked German Version.

Click to collapse



Try replacing the WPFlights.xml in the app with this one in the RAR. I added the string to brand it to ATT-US as RM-975_1005 is an AT&T Lumia 635. This SHOULD work.


----------



## Nokser (Feb 14, 2015)

*Huawei Ascend W1-U00*

Updated successfully also on devices: Huawei Ascend W1 and W2 when mod. some line in config WPFlights.xml file.


important:



> 16.	Go into the phone settings and check for updates. With any luck you should have Windows 10 there for you to install. On my AT&T 1520 it had to do 8.1 first but it kept going to 10 after 8.1 installed (had to check for updates again)

Click to collapse



when system returns to WP 8.1, reopen Windows Insider app, and select again enroll.


----------



## ronalgps (Feb 14, 2015)

When i get to step 13
Now clear your proxy settings and run the insider app again
when i try to run the insider  i cant see any build anymore
any help,


----------



## Nokser (Feb 14, 2015)

ronalgps said:


> When i get to step 13
> Now clear your proxy settings and run the insider app again
> when i try to run the insider  i cant see any build anymore
> any help,

Click to collapse



Your WPFlights.xml file is not properly configured.


----------



## ronalgps (Feb 14, 2015)

Nokser said:


> Your WPFlights.xml file is not properly configured.

Click to collapse



how can I fix it ?
thnak u


----------



## richardb20 (Feb 14, 2015)

I've got everything working, but can't see any new builds.  WindowsInsider thinks I'm enrolled in Fast Preview, but still won't find anything to install.  I'm currently trying a bunch of device and country code combinations.  

I think the code (like RM-975_1005) consists of two parts: one for the device (RM-975) and one for language (1005).  WE're tricking the device code to be one that's already getting WP10 builds (like an 830),
- The device codes are listed here -> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...irm-download-nokia-730-735-830-added-1660094/
- The language codes are all listed here -> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825678.aspx

So - in my case - I pick a Lumia 830 (which should be already getting WP10 preview), and a German language code: RM-984_1031

Let's see how that goes onto my Lumia 925.


----------



## Nokser (Feb 14, 2015)

ronalgps said:


> how can I fix it ?
> thnak u

Click to collapse



Important is u region support device

I added also this value, where my region is Poland



> <RegistryKeyValue>
> <Name>PhoneMobileOperatorName</Name>
> <Value>000-PL</Value>
> <ValueType>1</ValueType>
> </RegistryKeyValue>

Click to collapse


----------



## VSparxx (Feb 14, 2015)

Well if u want to find what is your country operator id then you must do the following:

1. Find your country operator phone model in this list PHONES LIST
2. Find the field that contains *_CustomerNvi_* in it , ex: " fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1406/2515/7373858348/17B8EE99*_CustomerNvi_*01061.00066.14235.36006_1026_5c51bfd3c3c1739e9b973827201fef43.nvi
http://nds2.fds- "
It's usually at the end.
3. in that field locate the last number after firmware version , ex : fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1406/2515/7373858348/17B8EE99_CustomerNvi_01061.00066.14235.36006*_1026_*5c51bfd3c3c1739e9b973827201fef43.nvi
http://nds2.fds-

4. now u know your phone model and operator id, ex RM-974_1026 .

Good luck ))


----------



## starsoccer9 (Feb 14, 2015)

I tried this on my htc one m8 but am getting still not seeing any builds


----------



## nuribg (Feb 14, 2015)

tried on Lumia 535 Dual nothing works


----------



## Turkishflavor (Feb 14, 2015)

snickler said:


> Try replacing the WPFlights.xml in the app with this one in the RAR. I added the string to brand it to ATT-US as RM-975_1005 is an AT&T Lumia 635. This SHOULD work.

Click to collapse



this works for my german lumia 930. like a charm. thanks!


----------



## error0x0000034 (Feb 14, 2015)

snickler said:


> Try replacing the WPFlights.xml in the app with this one in the RAR. I added the string to brand it to ATT-US as RM-975_1005 is an AT&T Lumia 635. This SHOULD work.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your effort, I tried it with a different method twice (editing the reg values to Lumia 739 myself) and it did not work, phone's Screen was black. Do you think chances are bigger when trying it with the Lumia 635's values?

Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## whoadood (Feb 14, 2015)

richardb20 said:


> I've got everything working, but can't see any new builds.  WindowsInsider thinks I'm enrolled in Fast Preview, but still won't find anything to install.  I'm currently trying a bunch of device and country code combinations.
> 
> I think the code (like RM-975_1005) consists of two parts: one for the device (RM-975) and one for language (1005).  WE're tricking the device code to be one that's already getting WP10 builds (like an 830),
> - The device codes are listed here -> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...irm-download-nokia-730-735-830-added-1660094/
> ...

Click to collapse



You are wrong. The second part is not a language code.


----------



## AfonsoADR (Feb 14, 2015)

i have tryed in several times , no sucess , i'm using a lumia 930
please can anyone make a video or explain better how to force the  update ?
anyway i'm noob with windows phone,  follow the screen down.
can anyone explain me what to do in next ? i click to get preview but on the phone appear fail. to check data/ region and conection, and in the computer the screen down,
i've internet conection ! please help me


----------



## AfonsoADR (Feb 14, 2015)

i have installed the certificate too .


----------



## hungcuonglth (Feb 14, 2015)

AfonsoADR said:


> i have tryed in several times , no sucess , i'm using a lumia 930
> please can anyone make a video or explain better how to force the  update ?
> anyway i'm noob with windows phone,  follow the screen down.
> can anyone explain me what to do in next ? i click to get preview but on the phone appear fail. to check data/ region and conection, and in the computer the screen down,
> i've internet conection ! please help me

Click to collapse



Open the http://ipaddress:8877 on your IE of the PHONE, not on your PC.


----------



## ChavezD (Feb 14, 2015)

Does anyone know what happens if there are further updates of Win 10 for the "official" devices? Can you just download them or do you have to repeat all those steps?
Furthermore, what happens when your unofficial updated phone could get a official update? Do you have to rest it, too?

And is there anyone with a German L920 CV who had success?


----------



## ronalgps (Feb 14, 2015)

thank u man 
mine ius  1520   unlocked  
RM-937_EU-EURO1-231
 but i cant get the building tried but not working


----------



## poken1151 (Feb 14, 2015)

hutchinsane_ said:


> I just used this to install the TP on my Lumia 930 and .. it worked like a charm! phone is booting, OS is working! Thank you very much for the work you put into this! Really excited to try out the Preview now..
> 
> Edit: I did change the target device ID from ATT though.
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 930
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 920

Click to collapse



Hey quick question, when doing this for the 920, which device did you specify to emulate in the script change? The 635? Wondering if that impacts the ATT 920 I have.

Best,
Owen


----------



## VSparxx (Feb 14, 2015)

So i have a Orange Poland Lumia 920, so to be able to update to Win10 TP i found the Lumia 635 code from Orange Poland with the  metod i wrote earlier on page 6, changed the phone model with operator id in the WPFlights.xml and applied the changes, then went to Windows Insider again chose Fast updates ring and after reboot phone started to download technical preview.

Before i began all the procedure i checked through the about in Windows Insider and my phone had about 500MB of free space on System partition, so i went straigth to updating, didn't reset the phone, and got all up and running in like half an hour, with all my settings and programs unchanged .


----------



## ziupo (Feb 14, 2015)

VSparxx said:


> So i have a Orange Poland Lumia 920, so to be able to update to Win10 TP i found the Lumia 635 code from Orange Poland with the  metod i wrote earlier on page 6, changed the phone model with operator id in the WPFlights.xml and applied the changes, then went to Windows Insider again chose Fast updates ring and after reboot phone started to download technical preview.
> 
> Before i began all the procedure i checked through the about in Windows Insider and my phone had about 500MB of free space on System partition, so i went straigth to updating, didn't reset the phone, and got all up and running in like half an hour, with all my settings and programs unchanged .

Click to collapse



I made the same things, but still get "no builds". 
Where exacly you put operator id line?


----------



## Azrael Masters (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a Nokia Lumia 920 , Model: RM-821_eu_euro2_248, MOID: 000-DE, MEID/MDN: N/A.

I tryd the published Method to fake it to Lumia 630 with the following Values:
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-976_1009 and RM-976_1031 
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-DE

Am I right, that RM-976 should be CountryVariant EUROPE for 630?
Source: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/10348991-post35.html

But I have no success. Could someone explain what I'm missing please?


----------



## snickler (Feb 14, 2015)

Azrael Masters said:


> I have a Nokia Lumia 920 , Model: RM-821_eu_euro2_248, MOID: 000-DE, MEID/MDN: N/A.
> 
> I tryd the published Method to fake it to Lumia 630 with the following Values:
> PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-976_1009 and RM-976_1031
> ...

Click to collapse



try
PhoneManufacturerModelName RM-978_1051

and PhoneFirmwareRevision 01061.00066.14235.36002


----------



## tommrazek01 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey, I've got a rm-892_eu_hungary_411 (L925). I've tried pretty much every ModelNames posted here, but I'm still stuck at "No builds". Any suggestions? Am I doing anything wrong? Everything goes smoothly until I disable proxy and try to enroll...


----------



## imzeeshan (Feb 14, 2015)

I finally managed to get it running on Lumia 1520 (India)


----------



## da1stprince (Feb 14, 2015)

snickler said:


> Try replacing the WPFlights.xml in the app with this one in the RAR. I added the string to brand it to ATT-US as RM-975_1005 is an AT&T Lumia 635. This SHOULD work.

Click to collapse



finally got it working on my US att 920 (austrailian build) device using this xml! (thanks snickler!!) 
I think the key here is to shut all antivirus programs off, make sure you have the right xml info, initiate the hack (allow through firewalls if prompted) open windows insider app and stay connected to the hacked connection until you select the appropriate option (635 option for me) click check at bottom to confirm and it will then close....go into wifi settings,clear proxy. the Win 10 download will initiate on its own if correct xml checks out. go to phone update to view status. I had the same issues everyone else here had until i followed these steps...good luck hope this helps!

****SIM CARD NEEDED TO COMPLETE THE UPDATE!!!!!!!


----------



## fonix232 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guys!

I've decided to make a slightly better app for us.

It will be more of a "Flight Manager" (hence the name), and will allow easy management of targets, and various registry hacks.

If there are any skilled C# developers reading this, I'm open to ideas, pull requests, or even people joining in to help out with it.

The code is freely available here, with issue management for now, Wiki is coming later.

*WARNING!*
This software is at pre-alpha at the moment - version 0.0.0!
The source code was only published so that adventurous developers with lots of free time (like me) can work on small bits and contribute to a final big Flight Manager. There IS a reason why there are no releases yet on GitHub...


----------



## pdaimatejam (Feb 14, 2015)

******


----------



## jwort93 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm at preparing to install 21% on a Verizon 8X right now. Let's see if this works!


----------



## Noppes123 (Feb 14, 2015)

larsstolwijk said:


> All things went well, choose the 'Set to ATT Lumia 635' option from the insiders app, but when trying to search for phone updates, it keeps saying I'm up to date..
> Is this becasue of an incorrect PhoneManufacturerModelName entry? If so, I'm searching for a code I can use from The Netherlands.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> --Problem solved! Had to choose the 1520 option. Installing now

Click to collapse



What code did you use? Haven't found a working code yet (tried RM-975_1043)


----------



## Originalas (Feb 14, 2015)

I have unlocked Lumia 920 in Lithuania  


> Model - RM-821_eu_estonia_446
> FW version - 3051.50009.1424.0004

Click to collapse



Does anyone what number I could use to update?


----------



## pdaimatejam (Feb 14, 2015)

VS Express 2013 for Windows I can not run gave error..
asked him
Correct the message style... Not much sophistication


----------



## flobo09 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks, worked perfectly on my French 920 CV   (used RM-974_1067 // 635 CV FR).

Did not even have to wipe my device since Windows Insider App reported almost 600 MB free.
Just upgraded and it's working great under 10 now.


----------



## TripOG (Feb 14, 2015)

*Denim*

Will this work to just install denim on an att lumia 1020? I'm testing it fully on another phone and I see it went from cyan to denim before the full windows 10 update.


----------



## dxdy (Feb 14, 2015)

step 7 not work for me... i was set computer IP and proxy in WIFi setting...

** LogString: Fiddler.Network.AutoProxy> AutoProxy Detection failed.
** LogString: AutoProxy failed. Disabling for this network.

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




TripOG said:


> Will this work to just install denim on an att lumia 1020? I'm testing it fully on another phone and I see it went from cyan to denim before the full windows 10 update.

Click to collapse



no... if you want Denim, use Preview for Developers or be patient....

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

here is what show in IE 

ahhh i see now for downloading certificate  LOL


----------



## poken1151 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hats off to the OP. This was by far smoother than a lot of other rooting/modding items, haha. 

Wanted to confirm a successful install on my Lumia 920 from ATT. Good Job.


----------



## ultravox (Feb 14, 2015)

Huawei W1 with custom rom

The process worked just fine with the WPFlights.xml file from this post.

Unfortunately , the installation ends by 93% with the infamous 80188309 error :/


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Feb 14, 2015)

I have an att 920 running a Rogers rom. Which code would i enter? Will search when I get home

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

RM-985_1004?


----------



## dhallman (Feb 14, 2015)

*Rogers 1020*



stroughtonsmith said:


> For those asking, I've found you absolutely have to modify the WPFlights.xml PhoneManufacturerModelName to one that matches the carrier your device is from. In my case, I have a //Build/ (Rogers Canada) Lumia 920, and a Hong Kong unlocked 620 & 1520.
> 
> I managed to spoof the build check by using the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you think of a reason why the RM-985_1004 would fail for a ROGERS 1020?  After accepting the certificate and applying the device codes I get 'not available' error from the Windows Insider App??


----------



## miodrage (Feb 14, 2015)

*Lumia 530*

So I have a spare 530, and decided this to give a try. 
Everything went smooth 'till disabling the proxy. The Insider app says no builds. Ok, I figured I am a bit smarter... I set proxy again, and put Fast way... Then I turned off proxy again, and went straight to phone update, and voila - the update was there. So I have downloaded the update, but the phone says Cannot open the downloaded update Error 8018830f or some crap like that...

I did not reset the phone, but it is completely empty, with just Windows Insider app being installed. As far as I can see, I have only like 400 MB free according to Insider. However, the Storage Sense says 920 MB free

Any help guys?


----------



## jwort93 (Feb 14, 2015)

Worked great on my VZW 8X! Thanks! I did do a factory reset after installing Windows 10, which fixed a few bugs like not being able to switch back and forth between showing more tiles on the start screen.


----------



## 13lizzard (Feb 15, 2015)

jwort93 said:


> Worked great on my VZW 8X! Thanks! I did do a factory reset after installing Windows 10, which fixed a few bugs like not being able to switch back and forth between showing more tiles on the start screen.

Click to collapse



Could you tell me plz, which RM code did u use for you 8X VZW in the xml file?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 15, 2015)

i changed to lumia 630 RM-976_1050 and phone run one update and after restarts show this screen





phone restarts after plug to power but start normally without upgrade... and Windows Insider app show again no builds...


----------



## phoy18 (Feb 15, 2015)

very good find. hope someone with 1302 has confimation it worked for them and how..  waiting...


----------



## imatheus.sm (Feb 15, 2015)

*Win10 on Non-supported devices*

Noob question: which code should I enter on my brazilian Lumia 1520?

Kinda afraid of doing it, even after all those years on custom ROM's with my Note 2 (good times 

Haven't touched the apps yet, but I saw that on the Insider app there is a selection between various devices, being one of them the ATT Lumia 1520. Choosing this option even without the operator would cause a problem?

Thanks for the help,

~imatheussm


----------



## dragojoe (Feb 15, 2015)

So i tried this on my 520 , the update starts and reboots and everything , but as soon as i see the spinning cogs it just reboots to windows 8.1 and tells me that the update failed ( the progress bar indicates no progress ) .
any solutions i can apply ?
thank you


----------



## starsoccer9 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well the time has come, my htc one m8 is downloading an update. slowly but surely


----------



## tommrazek01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, whenever I do a factory reset to gain some space on the system partition, my Insider app crashes when I try to get builds. (It will crash at all times from the beginning). Before the factory reset, everything seemed to work fine (even started installing, but threw a storage space on System partition error. Can anyone replicas this or offer a suggestion? Unlocked EU L925 if that helps.


----------



## starsoccer9 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well seems to have worked, glad to say I am one of the first to install windows 10 on my htc one m8


----------



## jwort93 (Feb 15, 2015)

The one that Snickler posted back on page 5.

EDIT: Is the one I use to get it working on my VZW 8X.


----------



## abhatia1435 (Feb 15, 2015)

Any idea whether it will work on 610?


----------



## AfonsoADR (Feb 15, 2015)

I did everything right . But when i search for builds and login to my account i get no builds avaliable .
My phone Lumia 930 white CV no mobile operator
I m from brazil .
Can anyone tell me whats going on ?


----------



## 13lizzard (Feb 15, 2015)

tommrazek01 said:


> Well, whenever I do a factory reset to gain some space on the system partition, my Insider app crashes when I try to get builds. (It will crash at all times from the beginning). Before the factory reset, everything seemed to work fine (even started installing, but threw a storage space on System partition error. Can anyone replicas this or offer a suggestion? Unlocked EU L925 if that helps.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem, the insider app force close itself when I press "get preview builds". It didn't happen before the factory reset


----------



## swizzlerz (Feb 15, 2015)

has anyone tried this on a telus lumia1020?


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tried this method its working fine 
Installed windows 10 on 2 different L520(Indian version)

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

To solve this app crashing issue reinstall OS again via Lumia software recovery tool then it will work


----------



## contactwajeeh (Feb 15, 2015)

*Please help....*



Nokser said:


> Updated successfully also on devices: Huawei Ascend W1 and W2 when mod. some line in config WPFlights.xml file.
> 
> 
> important:
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you please share your WPFlights file as to what changes you did to get the update on your huawei ascend phones, may be we can use the same to get updates on other non lumia phones like micromax, lava etc.


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Please help*



imzeeshan said:


> I finally managed to get it running on Lumia 1520 (India)

Click to collapse



How did you managed, what is the changes you made for WPFlights.xml

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




Akash_Patel21 said:


> Tried this method its working fine
> Installed windows 10 on 2 different L520(Indian version)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




Please let us know what you used for WPFlights.xml


----------



## padhu1989 (Feb 15, 2015)

All things went well, choose the 'Set to ATT Lumia 635' option from the insiders app, but when trying to search for phone updates, it keeps saying I'm up to date.. lumia 620 CV (india) how to fix/get the update 

Anyone tried Lumia 620 ?


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

padhu1989 said:


> All things went well, choose the 'Set to ATT Lumia 635' option from the insiders app, but when trying to search for phone updates, it keeps saying I'm up to date.. lumia 620 CV (india) how to fix/get the update
> 
> Anyone tried Lumia 620 ?

Click to collapse



We need to find the value to replace in WPFlights.xml for *PhoneManufacturerModelName* with the one which is officially supported models from india.


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Duron23 said:


> How did you managed, what is the changes you made for WPFlights.xml
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I just edited phonemanufacturermodelname to RM-978_1046 which is the model of indian Lumia 630


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Thanks*



Akash_Patel21 said:


> I just edited phonemanufacturermodelname to RM-978_1046 which is the model of indian Lumia 630

Click to collapse




Super cool, You made my day dude. I have been searching to find this string entire night yesterday. Will let you know how it went with my Lumia 920

Thanks again buddy.


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Duron23 said:


> Super cool, You made my day dude. I have been searching to find this string entire night yesterday. Will let you know how it went with my Lumia 920
> 
> Thanks again buddy.

Click to collapse



No problem buddy.
This was the third method i tried (1:cusom pfd registry 2:chinese fiddler method(which is derived from this)3:this one) all of the method worked 
Make sure you have enough sys free space or you might get error 81088308 i got this error on one of my device to solve this i needed to install OS again va LSRT


----------



## contactwajeeh (Feb 15, 2015)

I am trying to configure this on my Lava Iris Win1, unable to get any updates. Here are the details from the Windows Insider App -> About page. Any inputs, would be of great help.



> App version - 1.2.128.1
> OS version - 8.10.14226.359
> Branch - WPB_CXE_R1
> OEM - NOKIA
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## padhu1989 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Duron23   hey thanx for your reply... and am new here... will you pls tell me the Phone Manufacturer Model Name... as i said earlier am using 620.... and brief me how to edit and get the update  
thanx in Advance


----------



## meslierlp (Feb 15, 2015)

*Error 0x80188308*

Hello all,
Trying to upgrade my unlocked AT&T Lumia 920 but  get the error 0x80188308. The update downloads, prepares to install and phone reboots. I see the spinning gears for a few seconds and phone reboots. See for screenshot for details. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Linley.


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> No problem buddy.
> This was the third method i tried (1:cusom pfd registry 2:chinese fiddler method(which is derived from this)3:this one) all of the method worked
> Make sure you have enough sys free space or you might get error 81088308 i got this error on one of my device to solve this i needed to install OS again va LSRT

Click to collapse




How did you find this string buddy.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




padhu1989 said:


> @Duron23   hey thanx for your reply... and am new here... will you pls tell me the Phone Manufacturer Model Name... as i said earlier am using 620.... and brief me how to edit and get the update
> thanx in Advance

Click to collapse






Read Akash_Patel21 reply to my question in this thread. He has mentioned the string to replace in WPFlights.xml. My Lumia 920 is downloading the update now. Will post how it went.


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

meslierlp said:


> Hello all,
> Trying to upgrade my unlocked AT&T Lumia 920 but  get the error 0x80188308. The update downloads, prepares to install and phone reboots. I see the spinning gears for a few seconds and phone reboots. See for screenshot for details. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...

Click to collapse



This means you dont have enough sys free space to solve this reinstall OS again via LSRT


Duron23 said:


> How did you find this string buddy.

Click to collapse



I asked my friend who have L630 for ModelName and firmware version as in custom pfd method i needed both of them


----------



## meslierlp (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks. Will try that.


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Smart*



Akash_Patel21 said:


> This means you dont have enough sys free space to solve this reinstall OS again via LSRT
> 
> I asked my friend who have L630 for ModelName and firmware version as in custom pfd method i needed both of them

Click to collapse




I was above to visit few mobile shops where any of the phones are on display, and take note of the things needed. Your post saved me that trip.  thanks again buddy.


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Duron23 said:


> I was above to visit few mobile shops where any of the phones are on display, and take note of the things needed. Your post saved me that trip.  thanks again buddy.

Click to collapse



hehe no problem buddy it feels good that i was able to help you


----------



## fysxx (Feb 15, 2015)

*how to set wpflight for lumia 525*

How can I set up wp flight for lumia 525


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

fysxx said:


> How can I set up wp flight for lumia 525

Click to collapse



Search for the compatible devices of your country and change that part in wpflights.xml file


----------



## fysxx (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> Search for the compatible devices of your country and change that part in wpflights.xml file

Click to collapse



I am in Maldives, Here we have no official support for windows phone


----------



## steliosk (Feb 15, 2015)

I made all the apropriate selections but I am not sure witch I have to select lumia 635 or 1520? My phones are 535 and 925.


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

fysxx said:


> I am in Maldives, Here we have no official support for windows phone

Click to collapse



Then try this method this doesnt requires any modelname or any such info http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/help/finally-install-windows-10-phones-t3030582


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

fysxx said:


> How can I set up wp flight for lumia 525

Click to collapse




yours is hong kong, it is mentioned some where in this thread, please search.


----------



## مهند (Feb 15, 2015)

This method very long
I'm just change this values in registry and work very fine for my L520 (italian rom)

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
PhoneHardwareVariant:RM-976
PhoneModelName:Lumia 630
PhoneManufacturerModelName:RM-976_1098
```
after change enter the windows insider app etc..


----------



## padhu1989 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Duron23 hey edited xml and installed the cert... and checked for update but still it shows your are up to date


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

مهند said:


> This method very long
> I'm just change this values in registry and work very fine for my L520 (italian rom)
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



yes this is very easy but it requires developer unlock device to edit the registry.
And some user cant follow that so fiddler is easy for them


----------



## padhu1989 (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> Then try this method this doesnt requires any modelname or any such info http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/help/finally-install-windows-10-phones-t3030582

Click to collapse



This method worked perfectly  downloading :good::laugh:


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

padhu1989 said:


> This method worked perfectly  downloading :good::laugh:

Click to collapse



No problem dude


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> hehe no problem buddy it feels good that i was able to help you

Click to collapse




Thanks buddy, it worked for lumia 920 CV india.


I didn't have to reset the phone either.


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Duron23 said:


> Thanks buddy, it worked for lumia 920 CV india.
> 
> 
> I didn't have to reset the phone either.

Click to collapse



Great make sure everyone do a *hard reset via going in about section* not via lsrt after installing W10 so that the residues of WP8.1 dont interfere with W10 files


----------



## DustinWolf (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, heads up to any T-Mobile device users, you'll need to set the WPFlights file to "RM-975_1020" as the device model for builds to show. Wouldn't show up on my Lumia 521 till I did this.

Also, to everyone in general, I may be wrong, but it would seem that the second half of the device model corresponds to a portion of an XML file name from the firmware updates as downloaded by Nokia Care Suite. I say this because I found "1020" after searching "rm-975 ATT 1005", which led me to seida.com (which listed the files contained in a number of RM-975 variant updates), where the first file in the ATT Prepaid Lumia 635 update package was an XML file named "F901F578_mvsim_01061.00070.14246.29017_*1005*_a35ccea534a7a421722d93d257a36115.xml", and as one sees, contains "1005" as used by the premade WPFlights xml. This led me to alter my search for "rm-975 t-mobile", which again took me to another seida page where the first file in both update packs contained the xml "40F2433D_mvsim_01061.00074.14271.30100_*1020*_e198824af16e2f970c607ccbed8760ed.xml", to which I tried ("1020"), and succeeded to be given the options for both slow and fast build updates on my T-Mobile 521.

As such, I conclude that one need only to check the portion following the version number of the XML filename in the update pack for the variant of the RM-975 that matches their carrier in order to find this identification number to be given the available builds page on their device.


----------



## fysxx (Feb 15, 2015)

worked. Thank you for the help. Now downloading, will update if it worked on phone

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




Akash_Patel21 said:


> Then try this method this doesnt requires any modelname or any such info http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/help/finally-install-windows-10-phones-t3030582

Click to collapse



worked. thank you for the help. Now downloading the update. hope it will work on phone


----------



## larsstolwijk (Feb 15, 2015)

Noppes123 said:


> What code did you use? Haven't found a working code yet (tried RM-975_1043)

Click to collapse



I used attached .xml file. I had to modiy the  xml so it had a node with settings for the PhoneMobileOperatorName property.
I also had to leave the Proxy ON the whole process.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kwanice (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks its works !

work on 930 in france on free network


----------



## radwan020 (Feb 15, 2015)

*i cant update my lumia 720 in jordan i found this*

[/PHP]





RustyGrom said:


> This is only confirmed working for the AT&T Lumia 1520 and may work as is for other phones but also might require tweaks to the XML (see below). It is very possible to brick your phone with this. Your mileage may vary!
> 
> From a high level this works by using FiddlerCore to intercept the traffic going to the Microsoft WPflights server that controls the Insider app and responds with our own custom data. The app accepts registry editing information from the web responses and acts upon that. This allows us to write stuff to select locations in the registry. In the case of the Windows 10 Preview, it appears to only look for your phone's PhoneManufacturerModelName to decide if it should be offered previews. Windows Update also checks this value. Other devices like Samsungs or HTCs may need different settings. My phone did revert to it's factory values after Windows 10 was installed (I actually think it might have done it after Windows 8.1 was installed but it continued with 10 nonetheless).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ziupo (Feb 15, 2015)

Hurray! Lumia 920 CV PL update to WP10. 
I was used this configuration:



> <RegistryKeyValue>
> <Name>PhoneManufacturerModelName</Name>
> <Value>RM-976_1161</Value>
> <ValueType>1</ValueType>
> ...

Click to collapse



works fine, but where are setting for glance screen? huh, btw technical preview is more stable than windows longhorn, second day and still works


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Can anyone check on windowsphone.com that when you login and try to send app it says you havent connected an device with your account.
it would be more helpful if some one who has installed on 63x,730 or 830 will check it so that we can know if its an issue with store itself


----------



## fabrizio-mc (Feb 15, 2015)

*lumia 1320*

anyone has installed on 1320 device?


----------



## Noppes123 (Feb 15, 2015)

larsstolwijk said:


> I used attached .xml file. I had to modiy the  xml so it had a node with settings for the PhoneMobileOperatorName property.
> I also had to leave the Proxy ON the whole process.
> 
> Hope this helps!

Click to collapse



Thanks. Will give it a try.
I noticed you have '000-GB' for MobilePhoneOperator. I was trying to find/use Dutch (Vodafone) codes.


----------



## larsstolwijk (Feb 15, 2015)

Noppes123 said:


> Thanks. Will give it a try.
> I noticed you have '000-GB' for MobilePhoneOperator. I was trying to find/use Dutch (Vodafone) codes.

Click to collapse



I have a carier free OS, also have Vodafone and dutch  this settings worked for me on my Lumia 1520


----------



## Kana-chan (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to do it on a Lumia 920 FR and I cannot do it.
The WPInsiderHacks.exe software can't connect to the Fiddler service.

```
>** LogString: Fiddler.Network.AutoProxy> AutoProxy Detection failed.
** LogString: AutoProxy failed. Disabling for this network.
** LogString: Fiddler.Network.AutoProxy> AutoProxy Detection failed.
** LogString: /Fiddler.CertMaker> Using Fiddler.DefaultCertificateProvider+MakeC
ertEngine for certificate generation
** LogString: !SecureClientPipeDirect failed: System.IO.IOException Échec de l'a
uthentification, car le site distant a fermé le flux de transport. on pipe to (C
N=urs.microsoft.com, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by http://www.fiddler2.com)
** LogString: !SecureClientPipeDirect failed: System.IO.IOException Échec de l'a
uthentification, car le site distant a fermé le flux de transport. on pipe to (C
N=urs.microsoft.com, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by http://www.fiddler2.com)
** LogString: !SecureClientPipeDirect failed: System.IO.IOException Échec de l'a
uthentification, car le site distant a fermé le flux de transport. on pipe to (C
N=winphone.wns.windows.com, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by http://www.fiddler2.co
m)
```
Do you know what is the problem here?
Also, can you tell me the model code ? I used "RM-976_1036"...

Thanks.


----------



## ziupo (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> Can anyone check on windowsphone.com that when you login and try to send app it says you havent connected an device with your account.
> it would be more helpful if some one who has installed on 63x,730 or 830 will check it so that we can know if its an issue with store itself

Click to collapse



Same problem - yesterday everything worked.


----------



## Noppes123 (Feb 15, 2015)

larsstolwijk said:


> I have a carier free OS, also have Vodafone and dutch  this settings worked for me on my Lumia 1520

Click to collapse



My Lumia 735 rebooted after I selected the Fast Track (with Proxy on). Then I went to Phone Updates (still with proxy enabled), checked for updates, and voila... it is downloading an update (currently at 63%).
Thanks/Bedankt!

To clarify for others, what I did is like Lars said:
- all the steps in the OP up to where it says 'turn off proxy': don't do that.
- start the Windows Insider app, select Fast Track and confirm. It will tell you a reboot is happening in 5 seconds.
- after reboot (still with proxy enabled) go to Phone Updates and check for updates.
- a download should start, followed by an install of the update (to Windows 10, I presume - my phone is currently still working on the install process )


----------



## dxdy (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is my WPFlights.xml modified to set Lumia to croatian operator VIP-HR Lumia 630.... now installing Win 10 preview to Lumia 920...


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

ziupo said:


> Same problem - yesterday everything worked.

Click to collapse



Which device you have?


----------



## Darrian (Feb 15, 2015)

Successfully updated my VZW Lumia 928.  So far everything seems to be working pretty well (except the Live Lockscreen (beta) doesn't seem to function correctly anymore, but I can live without it for now).


----------



## bhast2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Darrian said:


> Successfully updated my VZW Lumia 928.  So far everything seems to be working pretty well (except the Live Lockscreen (beta) doesn't seem to function correctly anymore, but I can live without it for now).

Click to collapse



What settings did you use??


----------



## radiance26 (Feb 15, 2015)

larsstolwijk said:


> I used attached .xml file. I had to modiy the  xml so it had a node with settings for the PhoneMobileOperatorName property.
> I also had to leave the Proxy ON the whole process.
> 
> Hope this helps!

Click to collapse



Congratulation, it work for me with your xml file on my 930, operator FREE MOBILE (with PROXY OFF). Thank you.


----------



## Ca5c4d3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Trying to go through it on my Lumia 930 UK unlocked. I found a couple of missing steps in the original guide that people keep asking about again and again;
Download and Install Fiddler from Telerik. In fiddler options set it to decrypt SSL. Trust the certificate on your machine.
Before you run the insider app, make sure the IP address of your PC and port you are running the app on (8877) is set as the proxy server of the wifi network on your phone.


----------



## Dust2Dust (Feb 15, 2015)

*Lumia 1020 NL succesfull*

Update Lumia 1020 (RM-875_eu_netherlands_278) confirmed working


----------



## RCOO (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a Lumia 520, in Portugal, locked to Vodafone.
Which code should I use? 
Also, how does one factory reset back to 8.1?
Thanks


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> Can anyone check on windowsphone.com that when you login and try to send app it says you havent connected an device with your account.
> it would be more helpful if some one who has installed on 63x,730 or 830 will check it so that we can know if its an issue with store itself

Click to collapse





Yes, phone disappears from there. May be the site is not yet updated to display Windows 10 phone. As there is only option for Windows 7 and Windows 8 phones.


----------



## Ca5c4d3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone know what code can I use for a Lumia 930 UK White/Unbranded/Unlocked?


----------



## ngame (Feb 15, 2015)

hmmmmmm , nice work . I used it as official Windows Phone Registry Editor  
I wrote these keys on my Phone (Nokia Lumia 920)

```
HKLM\SoftWare\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP
DataStore = c:\
SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\FileSystem
ExFatDisableReadOnlyMount = 00000001
```
Sounds great . I'm now working to modify apps on C: not in SD Card . 
hope this can help user with non-supported SD Card phones  @snickler @GoodDayToDie 
What do you think about it ? 
surely it will works on Windows Phone 8.1 and also 10 Technical Preview . 
Thanks MS for regedit


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Duron23 said:


> Yes, phone disappears from there. May be the site is not yet updated to display Windows 10 phone. As there is only option for Windows 7 and Windows 8 phones.

Click to collapse





You checked on which device i meant eligible or hack devices?

As wanted to know if it is an issue with hack devices or with everyone

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------




Ca5c4d3 said:


> Anyone know what code can I use for a Lumia 930 UK White/Unbranded/Unlocked?

Click to collapse





Any eligible 830,730 or 63x devices from your country 

Check with your friends if they have this respective devices


----------



## Ludacris (Feb 15, 2015)

I knew that this would work.


----------



## Ca5c4d3 (Feb 15, 2015)

If you don't know please don't reply for the sake of it. I am asking for a code cos obviously I cannot obtain one


----------



## ziupo (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> Which device you have?

Click to collapse



*Lumia 920 */ _RM-821_eu_poland_324 _with PhoneManufactrerModelName set to: _RM-976_1161_


----------



## nighting73 (Feb 15, 2015)

What must i do that i work on a german Lumia 930?



hutchinsane_ said:


> I just used this to install the TP on my Lumia 930 and .. it worked like a charm! phone is booting, OS is working! Thank you very much for the work you put into this! Really excited to try out the Preview now..
> 
> Edit: I did change the target device ID from ATT though.
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 930
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 920

Click to collapse


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> You checked on which device i meant eligible or hack devices?
> 
> As wanted to know if it is an issue with hack devices or with everyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hacked L920, Let me see if I can find any of my friends have updated to TP with officially supported device.

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

Hi,


Has anyone able to find a solution for minor updates, like Keyboard language pack updates ??


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

Duron23 said:


> Hacked L920, Let me see if I can find any of my friends have updated to TP with officially supported device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I just checked on my friends 635 its an issue with the windowsstore it doesn't detect windows 10 devices properly.



Keyboard issue is a known issue microsoft is working for a fix on it.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 15, 2015)

First of all: Thank you RustyGrom for your nice hack and tool!

I have 2 comments:

1. It is quite risky to update your phone this way. The Windows 10 update does not include any model-specific updates. So, this update is safe. But when you change the model of your phone, you can accidentally get a wrong model-specific update for your phone. In theory, you can get a bootloader-update for a different phone, with different signatures. When this gets flashed to your phone, you're phone will not boot anymore (brick). So, if you want to update this way, I have this suggestion, to minimize the risk of getting a brick: Before you start to update to Windows 10, make sure you have all pending Windows 8.1 and Lumia updates installed. These updates need to be installed using your real phone model and carrier information. Also modify you WPFlights.xml file such that you an extra option that allows you to restore the original information of your phone. This original info is shown in the "Extra's + Info" in the Settings menu. Then start update procedure as per OP. After the update is complete, immediately restore your phone model back to original.

2. Setting the PhoneManufacturerModelName isn't usually enough. You have to set a supported combination of PhoneManufacturerModelName and PhoneMobileOperatorName. For example, the phone model in the WPFlights.xml from the OP is RM-975_1005, which is a model of an AT&T phone. If your operator isn't set to be AT&T, then the update procedure won't work. An example of a working combination is:

PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-976_1101
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-FI

*Be sure to set both properties back to original after the update. Both original values should be taken from "Extra's + Info" before the update!*

Ciao,
Heathcliff74


----------



## VSparxx (Feb 15, 2015)

Duron23 said:


> Hacked L920, Let me see if I can find any of my friends have updated to TP with officially supported device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if you're unable to download keyboard language packs just make sure you go to Windows Insider and select Fast Ring again, after reboot the keyboard should download.


----------



## snickler (Feb 15, 2015)

To piggyback off of @Heathcliff74's post, It's * IMPORTANT * to set the train to the Insider train * IMMEDIATELY AFTER * setting the train that changes your phone model details. I almost accidentally put 635's Denim firmware on my 920 2 days ago which would've bricked it lol.


----------



## o2neouzr (Feb 15, 2015)

can't we add reg values to the xml to practically interop unlock any phone?


----------



## Azrael Masters (Feb 15, 2015)

Azrael Masters said:


> I have a Nokia Lumia 920 , Model: RM-821_eu_euro2_248, MOID: 000-DE, MEID/MDN: N/A.
> 
> I tryd the published Method to fake it to Lumia 630 with the following Values:
> PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-976_1009 and RM-976_1031
> ...

Click to collapse



The Solution was to use RM-976_1166 
After that it worked like a charm.
Thanks for the help


----------



## ngame (Feb 15, 2015)

o2neouzr said:


> can't we add reg values to the xml to practically interop unlock any phone?

Click to collapse



Nope . this will allow write registry keys same as Custom PFD . 
Not more


----------



## o2neouzr (Feb 15, 2015)

ngame said:


> Nope . this will allow write registry keys same as Custom PFD .
> Not more

Click to collapse



ahh ok got it. I just got up to speed with the custom pfd trick.


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 15, 2015)

VSparxx said:


> Well if you're unable to download keyboard language packs just make sure you go to Windows Insider and select Fast Ring again, after reboot the keyboard should download.

Click to collapse





Tried still not able to download the keyboard


----------



## flobo09 (Feb 15, 2015)

The site changed a few months ago, it's now at https://account.microsoft.com/devices/

My 920 is there, detected as a 635 xD .


----------



## kappa011 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Lumia 1520 - Serbia*

Hi, guys,

Please help me out here... I'm currently in Serbia, with Lumia 1520 on local Telecom provider (MTS), but insider info shows something else... It seems I'm apparently having a Hungarian model (RM-937_eu_hungary_1002), and it's region unlocked (000-33), am I right? Full info (tldr: relevant info in red):

App version - 1.2.128.1
OS version - 8.10.14226.359
Branch - WPB_CXE_R1
OEM - NOKIA
Model - *RM-937_eu_hungary_1002*
FW version - 02540.00019.14522.26005
IMEI - 35XX42052XXXXXX
MEID - Not Available
MDN - Not Available
MOID - *000-33*
Feedback ID - 66051391F61A42D1CDC317A9558D935F
WPS ID - d42d8ff740ee86e5dc27f6afb990a72b3774d572bc6f2f768935923b0e58191c
Sys free space - *616,742,912 bytes*

I happen to have Lumia 630 on the same carrier as well, with model: *RM-976_1205* and MOID: *000-33* (again, does this MOID mean it's not locked?)

Tried changing WPFlights.xml settings accordingly, with combination of RF-976_1205, RF-976_1002, RF-976_1097 (the last one should be Hungarian Telecom) for _PhoneManufacturerModelName_ and 000-33, 000-RS for _PhoneMobileOperatorName_, with proxy both ON and OFF all the way, but cannot make this work no matter what!

So, if anyone could point me in the right direction regarding WPFlights.xml settings it would be great!

Cheers.


----------



## flobo09 (Feb 15, 2015)

By the way, from what i've seen, on W10, there're no proxy option so no way to change the registry back.


----------



## cevi (Feb 15, 2015)

Same problem here.
I am from Macedonia. I have Nokia Lumia 1020 with model number: RM-875_eu_hungary_298. MOID: 000-33 on T-Mobile Macedonia.
I've managed to find a Lumia 630 model with model number: RM-976_1185 and MOID: 000-33
And i can not also make this right.
Please help.

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




flobo09 said:


> By the way, from what i've seen, on W10, there're no proxy option so no way to change the registry back.

Click to collapse



And what about that recovery software that Microsoft has published so you can revert from Windows 10 to 8.1? Does that thing do this procedure?


----------



## Duron23 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Windows 10 TP*

Hi All,


Once we have installed Windows 10 TP using the hack. And hard reset, everything under Extra+Info goes back to default. That is to its original values.

Don't you guys think, its better to leave it that way, so that if MS pushes any firmware with TP, it will recognize our devices correctly and install correct firmware. Hence lessen the chance of bricking our phones if MS pushes out updates to TP.


----------



## sina.1993h (Feb 15, 2015)

guys I need helpppppppp
I have French cv 920 with cyan installed.when I tried to flash it with windows phone recovery tool,it said available software is older than what installed.i clicked install and it installed lumia black :\
after booting another update came up and I nstalled it and it was lumia cyan,problem is before flashing and ater it my free system space is 260mb,wtf??
whats wrong im doing?
can some plz help me


----------



## ziupo (Feb 15, 2015)

flobo09 said:


> The site changed a few months ago, it's now at https://account.microsoft.com/devices/
> 
> My 920 is there, detected as a 635 xD .

Click to collapse



My 920 too, but I can't install apps from website.


----------



## dhallman (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you to you and 'snickler'.

Win10 is running on my Rogers 1020 and Bell HTC 8x.

Time to play!


----------



## pdaimatejam (Feb 15, 2015)

ngame said:


> hmmmmmm , nice work . I used it as official Windows Phone Registry Editor
> I wrote these keys on my Phone (Nokia Lumia 920)
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia Lumia 920 windows phone 10 working :good:


----------



## snickler (Feb 15, 2015)

ziupo said:


> My 920 too, but I can't install apps from website.

Click to collapse



You have to change the browser mode from desktop to mobile in order for it to install from the windows phone apps.


----------



## tecfield (Feb 15, 2015)

DustinWolf said:


> Hey, heads up to any T-Mobile device users, you'll need to set the WPFlights file to "RM-975_1020" as the device model for builds to show. Wouldn't show up on my Lumia 521 till I did this.
> 
> Also, to everyone in general, I may be wrong, but it would seem that the second half of the device model corresponds to a portion of an XML file name from the firmware updates as downloaded by Nokia Care Suite. I say this because I found "1020" after searching "rm-975 ATT 1005", which led me to seida.com (which listed the files contained in a number of RM-975 variant updates), where the first file in the ATT Prepaid Lumia 635 update package was an XML file named "F901F578_mvsim_01061.00070.14246.29017_*1005*_a35ccea534a7a421722d93d257a36115.xml", and as one sees, contains "1005" as used by the premade WPFlights xml. This led me to alter my search for "rm-975 t-mobile", which again took me to another seida page where the first file in both update packs contained the xml "40F2433D_mvsim_01061.00074.14271.30100_*1020*_e198824af16e2f970c607ccbed8760ed.xml", to which I tried ("1020"), and succeeded to be given the options for both slow and fast build updates on my T-Mobile 521.
> 
> As such, I conclude that one need only to check the portion following the version number of the XML filename in the update pack for the variant of the RM-975 that matches their carrier in order to find this identification number to be given the available builds page on their device.

Click to collapse



Has anyone managed to actually install it on Lumia 521? I got it to the point that it downloads it to my phone but during installation it fails with error code 80188308. Did some search online but no luck! Some suggested to free space but that didn't help either! Any help is highly appreciated


----------



## snickler (Feb 16, 2015)

ngame said:


> hmmmmmm , nice work . I used it as official Windows Phone Registry Editor
> I wrote these keys on my Phone (Nokia Lumia 920)
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



ngame, although the command "succeeded", that ExFatDisableReadOnlyMount wasn't changed. Insider doesn't have rights to write to that key. it DOES have rights to the DataStore key though. I've been playing around with MTP over the past day or so


----------



## error0x0000034 (Feb 16, 2015)

*here's a video tutorial*

In case you're having difficulties with installing Windows 10 on your unsupported phones via this method, this Video may help. It is German, but seeing it may show you how it works. Thanks for your great work btw!


----------



## exiva (Feb 16, 2015)

DustinWolf said:


> Hey, heads up to any T-Mobile device users, you'll need to set the WPFlights file to "RM-975_1020" as the device model for builds to show. Wouldn't show up on my Lumia 521 till I did this.

Click to collapse



Can you share your flights xml you used for the 521?


----------



## ziupo (Feb 16, 2015)

snickler said:


> You have to change the browser mode from desktop to mobile in order for it to install from the windows phone apps.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know how it works in phone, but I want install from laptop, not from Lumia. 
Precise: I want force some updates of few apps in phone - how do this in phone without computer?


----------



## snickler (Feb 16, 2015)

ziupo said:


> Yeah I know how it works in phone, but I want install from laptop, not from Lumia.
> Precise: I want force some updates of few apps in phone - how do this in phone without computer?

Click to collapse



You don't, can't. The only ways to install are:

1) Force install from windowsphone.com in your browser
2) Install from the Store app
3) Developer unlock and side load a homebrew app (surely you wouldn't be trying to inquire on how to install warez, because that would be a silly thing to ask a mod   )


----------



## freak4dell (Feb 16, 2015)

tecfield said:


> Has anyone managed to actually install it on Lumia 521? I got it to the point that it downloads it to my phone but during installation it fails with error code 80188308. Did some search online but no luck! Some suggested to free space but that didn't help either! Any help is highly appreciated

Click to collapse



Same here. I guess this phone must suffer from the partition problem that MS is using as the reason they didn't release to all devices already.


----------



## Lincoln99 (Feb 16, 2015)

freak4dell said:


> Same here. I guess this phone must suffer from the partition problem that MS is using as the reason they didn't release to all devices already.

Click to collapse



Actually, it's the System partition free space, on a fresh reset it has around 124MB, but needs 250MB. 

Sent from my One S


----------



## da1stprince (Feb 16, 2015)

*data offline*

did anyone get data working? after upgrading to win10 for my US ATT920, error message came up about access point app not working and with that data is offline...anyone else going through this?
updated: never mind....bad flash caused this...


----------



## srgudhka (Feb 16, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> I just edited phonemanufacturermodelname to RM-978_1046 which is the model of indian Lumia 630

Click to collapse



thanks this worked for my 820


----------



## DustinWolf (Feb 16, 2015)

freak4dell said:


> Same here. I guess this phone must suffer from the partition problem that MS is using as the reason they didn't release to all devices already.

Click to collapse



I too am having this issue. went through all the trouble to get it set up, then waited hours for it to download and install on my Lumia 521, *twice*, on my crappy internet, only for it to reboot almost immediately, both times, after displaying the spinning gears and informing me that it could not be installed, throwing the error "0x80188308".

Only thing I could find was some kind of error with Windows Phone 8.1 U1, which was patched with a minor update.

Lincoln99 may be right, that it has to do with the System Partition. I had to do a full reset after the denim update just to have enough room. for the download (it was giving me the generic 801882d2 error, which from what I found is indicative of either network or space issues preventing the download).

I am curious if an SD card would help though, as I'm pretty sure recent builds of 8.1 have automatic switching to using the SD card during the update process in event of low storage space. (I may be wrong though).

Edit: An SD card does not help. It would appear that the 521 is incapable of installing the update until the partition stitching update has been finished (is it me or does it sound like they're just "stitching" two partitions together to be read as one system partition by the OS? Just going by name alone, that is.)


----------



## Lincoln99 (Feb 16, 2015)

DustinWolf said:


> I too am having this issue. went through all the trouble to get it set up, then waited hours for it to download and install on my Lumia 521, *twice*, on my crappy internet, only for it to reboot almost immediately, both times, after displaying the spinning gears and informing me that it could not be installed, throwing the error "0x80188308".
> 
> Only thing I could find was some kind of error with Windows Phone 8.1 U1, which was patched with a minor update.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you do a clean install of WP8.1 with the Windows Phone Recovery Tool, you should have enough space (mine does now). 

Sent from my One S


----------



## Dust2Dust (Feb 16, 2015)

*Back to 8.1*

Going back to 8.1. I am experiencing APN errors, meaning no data on the Lumia 1020


----------



## mmuntean2 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Not working*

Not working on L930 Europe. After step with changing phone model, windows insider still is showing no builds available.
System partition free space on my phone is about 700MB as it is non branded CV model.tried with phonefresh also and not working.

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




richardb20 said:


> I've got everything working, but can't see any new builds.  WindowsInsider thinks I'm enrolled in Fast Preview, but still won't find anything to install.  I'm currently trying a bunch of device and country code combinations.
> 
> I think the code (like RM-975_1005) consists of two parts: one for the device (RM-975) and one for language (1005).  WE're tricking the device code to be one that's already getting WP10 builds (like an 830),
> - The device codes are listed here -> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...irm-download-nokia-730-735-830-added-1660094/
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, the second part is not the language. I have 1006 and this is not any language code.


----------



## ziupo (Feb 16, 2015)

snickler said:


> You don't, can't. The only ways to install are:
> 
> 1) Force install from windowsphone.com in your browser
> 2) Install from the Store app
> 3) Developer unlock and side load a homebrew app (surely you wouldn't be trying to inquire on how to install warez, because that would be a silly thing to ask a mod   )

Click to collapse



Now it's impossible to do 1), because windowsphone.com don't find my phone with W10, but 2  days ago he was here. Strange...


----------



## 4NDR345 (Feb 16, 2015)

th0mas96 said:


> You just need to change the phonemanufacturermodel to whatever phone that supports windows 10 from your carrier/region.

Click to collapse



Where i can change that? In wich script and how to open it? Thx


----------



## Lincoln99 (Feb 16, 2015)

Success on Lumia 521

EDIT: I used this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3031644


----------



## Originalas (Feb 16, 2015)

Same, installed with chinese proxy server.






Though does mobile data work in Windows 10? I can't get mobile internet to work with my Lumia 920.


----------



## moritzzz (Feb 16, 2015)

*Working on Lumia 735*

Got it finally working on a French Lumia 735 with Manufacturer code : RM-974_1067

Thanks!


----------



## *Detection* (Feb 16, 2015)

Lincoln99 said:


> Success on Lumia 521
> 
> EDIT: I used this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3031644

Click to collapse



This worked for me too (At least to download the update), OPs method showed no builds at all

But I've gotten this far before using the registry hack method, and it downloaded the updates, but failed after reboot

See how I get on with this method, I have enough free space

L625 (000-GB)


----------



## timmymarsh (Feb 16, 2015)

interesting.....good work chaps (subscribed)


----------



## Jackson5 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Deactivating Reports unter Privacy*

Thank you!
It works really great on My Lumia 625 and My  Lumia 1320. 
I know, that MS Needs Feedback from us to improve Win10... But i would like to know how to deactivate the reports under Settings / Privacy, because this is not possible to deactivate it manually
Probably over the registry?
Anybody knows the path?

Thanks!


----------



## *Detection* (Feb 16, 2015)

*Detection* said:


> This worked for me too (At least to download the update), OPs method showed no builds at all
> 
> But I've gotten this far before using the registry hack method, and it downloaded the updates, but failed after reboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked, now running WP10 TP on my L625

Not really impressed though, seems like a buggy slower UI wrapper for 8.1


----------



## andyfletcher (Feb 16, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 930 UK (EE)*

Has anyone got this working on a Lumia 930 UK (EE)?

I have tried a couple of different methods, looks ok but after the device reboots I get no updates are available!

Any ideas / suggestions would be really appreciated.

cheers

Andy


----------



## flobo09 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just noticed that internet sharing no longer works now that i'm on 10.

Is it only me ?


----------



## snickler (Feb 16, 2015)

andyfletcher said:


> Has anyone got this working on a Lumia 930 UK (EE)?
> 
> I have tried a couple of different methods, looks ok but after the device reboots I get no updates are available!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your mobile operator?


----------



## *Detection* (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone else missing the "About" setting?

Decided to factory reset to see if it improves performance at all, but had to do it via holding down buttons / power on as there was no "About" to reset it from


----------



## vatvedt (Feb 16, 2015)

Worked great on Lumia 625 (Norway), using snicklers file from post #44.
Thank you!


----------



## andyfletcher (Feb 16, 2015)

[/COLOR]





snickler said:


> What's your mobile operator?

Click to collapse



The mobile phone operator is EE (used to be known Orange UK)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 16, 2015)

I got an error 80188301 when installing the update(clean phone) on my 8X.

I wonder how others managed.


----------



## Originalas (Feb 16, 2015)

Originalas said:


> I can't get mobile internet to work with my Lumia 920.

Click to collapse



So does your mobile connection work with preview?


----------



## mmu7med (Feb 16, 2015)

this way worked will with lumia 520 or not


----------



## da1stprince (Feb 16, 2015)

Originalas said:


> So does your mobile connection work with preview?

Click to collapse



I posted earlier that mine didn't work, after re-installing 8.1 and upgrading to win10 i had working data until it did another update on its own. i think it updated the access point,network+ apps and that might have broken my data on my att920.. I'm going through the process again to see if i can get to the bottom of this issue.


----------



## xcheater3161 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lumia Icon user here. 

Just wanted to report that I kept getting the "failed update" message while installing because I was lacking free space on the system partition. Using the Windows Phone Recovery Tool to reset the phone cleared up enough space on the system partition and fixed the problem.

Successful install of Windows 10 TP.


----------



## freak4dell (Feb 16, 2015)

Ugh, Windows Phone Recovery Tool isn't working for me. It keeps saying the phone could not be found after the phone restarts. It's like it's not waiting long enough for the reboot process to finish.


----------



## RustyGrom (Feb 16, 2015)

freak4dell said:


> Ugh, Windows Phone Recovery Tool isn't working for me. It keeps saying the phone could not be found after the phone restarts. It's like it's not waiting long enough for the reboot process to finish.

Click to collapse



Try a different USB port. I had a similar issue before where one of my ports worked but the other one did not.


----------



## imatheus.sm (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey RustyGrom,

I was asking this on the post of the other method, but I wanted a different opinion: seeing that my 1520 is cyan yet, is there any possibility I could receive by mistake the Denim firmware? 
Another thing: i am having trouble finding the right RM-code with the other part of the code (RM-code_*thispart*) to use this method. Do you have any tips on it? 
The people who tried the other method didn't even needed to change the model back to what it was. It is the same with you, or I will need to edit the .xml file with my info and get it back?

The last one, i promise: on the other method the author advised *not* to factory reset the phone, because that would break Windows Insider. It is a problem caused by the other method or it is a Windows 10 problem? This one is quite silly, but I really want to make sure I won't mess this up.

Who would tell that after all those root modifications and stuff i would get scared of changing a proxy 

Thanks,

~imatheussm


----------



## the-wrangler (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm having a "were having trouble displaying this page" on my L1520 when I go to MY.IP.ON.PC:8877 ... I've got firewall turned off, Fiddler app appears to be running correctly (running with the command prompt blinking)..I wondered if it was that I'm on Win10 on the pc so ran in compatiblilty mode and no dice.  Firewall off, verified my IP via Bing etc.  Any ideas?  Edit...looks like as soon as I set the proxy on my device wifi settings to the same IP and set the port that's when I get no connectivity.  Weird.  Dunno, I can't get it going for the life of me

Edit x 2 : got it on. Upgraded to 10, reset aging, let it boot using a backup - ANNNND...no outlook app, or linked inboxes etc. I could email via people hub but that was it. Trying another restore, hoping just a weird glitch.


----------



## kappa011 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Lumia 1520, Serbia - Windows 10 TP for Phones, at last!*

Hi, guys,

I have managed to pull this through for Lumia 1520 in Serbia. My WPFlights.xml file is attached, but do read this first in order to understand additional steps that MUST be taken if you’re stuck with Windows Insider offering no updates after following initial (OP’s) procedure.

The most important thing first - apparently, *you CANNOT get Windows 10 Technical Preview for phones on some of the devices with OS version 8.10.14226.359 or greater*! Here’s the link to the MS official pointing this out: I have a supported device for Windows 10 Technical Preview for phones, but I don’t see any updates available for install (sounds familiar,  right?). TLDR: Shortly, it boils down to this:



> If you selected “Insider Fast”, and you still aren’t offered the upgrade, on some devices there is a software conflict that will prevent a successful update to Windows 10 Technical Preview for phones. When this conflict is detected, no software updates will be shown for installation.
> To find out if your device has this conflict, please check the OS version installed.
> 
> Navigate to Settings > About >(more info)
> ...

Click to collapse



Soooo, if your device’s been armed with Denim, for instance, chances are - you’re getting a NO GO! Which is a bit ironic, really, I mean, Tech Previews are generally meant for tech savvy people, eager to jump in on any new build, and it turned out they’re being punished by MS for having all the can-do and know-how for the job! First, no W10 joy for the flagship models, now this? I don’t know if this is a region specific issue, but I guess that’s why so many people struggle with this with no result.

Anyway, these are my steps:

Get your SIM an SD Card out. Write down your Product code (059XXXX, under the SD card) and Product Type (RM-937 or whatever). VERY important step. Keep both cards out for the rest of the steps.
Downgrade to Cyan first! I know it sounds like a lot of work (for some), but there’s a great tutorial here - Nice piece of work, Anaheiim! - it will get you through all the way.
Hard reset.
Get THE RIGHT info on the phone model that’s eligible for W10TPfP upgrade in your region. This is the HARD(est) one! Start with your Product code and get binging or googling… A lot! There are some useful places to go through:
seidea.com
and
http://mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=XXXXXXX (insert your Product Code here)

I'll digress a bit here, to give you a taste of how I did it, with the following info to start with: 059V330, rm-937_eu_hungary_1002 and 000-33. It turned out that I had (get this) Czech version: RM-937 VAR EURO CZ CV BLACK. Bought in Serbia, with Hungarian model and Czech version - give me a freaking break?!

Firstly, I have tried to find a RM-976 (Lumia 630) with similar “specs” (mess), and came up with RM-976 VAR EURO CZ CV, with the _1231_ part in most of that ROM files on mrcrab.net. For most of the guys here (UK, US, DE, IT, FR, etc.) that would be it (you lucky bastards! ). Naturally, I went through with RM-976_1231 as _PhoneManufacturerModelName_ and 000-33 as _MOID_, but guess what - no cigar! Tried again, this time with MOID of 000-CZ, still - nothing (again, you lucky, lucky, bastards! :laugh.

Luckily, I have previously stumbled upon a Lumia 630 in the neighborhood, and through the similar process, found out that that it boasts a RM-976 VAR EURO 7F CV (generic, unbranded) and came up with _1205_ for PhoneManufacturerModelName.

That was it, the equation goes: RM-976_1205 + 000-33 = Windows 10 TP for Phones (all) over Lumia 1520!
​
Follow through the steps in the first post (and a GREAT one, at that, RustyGrom!), with one difference (for me) - leave proxy ON all the time. You will first get an update or two, then the W10TPfP.
Hard reset.
Return your phone to previous state - go through the steps but, instead of "Insider Fast", choose "Set to Lumia 1520". You should edit the attached WPFlights.xml file a bit to restore it to your specific model, there's a section near the end of the file, switch _PhoneManufacturerModelName_ value to your starting model.
Turn Wi-Fi proxy off, check for updates and you should get the last one (important update) - Denim. That should bring you right to where you’ve started from, apart from having W10TPfP as well.
Hard reset.
Get your SIM card and SD card back in.
Enjoy restoring your backups, customizing and squeezing every last bit of phuck out of your W10 phone! You have deserved it.

Anyways, sorry for this monstrosity of a post (length-wise), but it took me almost 12 hours to get through all this s#it knowledge, so I felt a need to share and maybe save some poor souls from experiencing all the pain. So there’s an attached WPFlights.xml file - I guess it should work for most of the Balkans countries (unbranded models, carrier-unlocked or whatever) and maybe some more within Eastern Europe…

Cheers.


----------



## destroymen (Feb 16, 2015)

as you have managed to install win 10 gives me Error 80188308, hize hardreset and leaves me, please help , I lumia 925

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




pdaimatejam said:


> Nokia Lumia 920 windows phone 10 working :good:

Click to collapse



please help . as you have managed to install win 10 gives me Error 80188308, hize hardreset and leaves me,  I lumia 925


----------



## john1506 (Feb 16, 2015)

snickler said:


> What's your mobile operator?

Click to collapse



I too am lookin for a 930 EE UK variant that can upgrade to Windows 10 - I dont know of any combination that works,

I was also thinking its worth starting a new thread for this, and list the supported variants for each operator/region locked device.

What do you guys think?


----------



## The Sand (Feb 16, 2015)

da1stprince said:


> finally got it working on my US att 920 (austrailian build) device using this xml! (thanks snickler!!)
> I think the key here is to shut all antivirus programs off, make sure you have the right xml info, initiate the hack (allow through firewalls if prompted) open windows insider app and stay connected to the hacked connection until you select the appropriate option (635 option for me) click check at bottom to confirm and it will then close....go into wifi settings,clear proxy. the Win 10 download will initiate on its own if correct xml checks out. go to phone update to view status. I had the same issues everyone else here had until i followed these steps...good luck hope this helps!
> 
> ****SIM CARD NEEDED TO COMPLETE THE UPDATE!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



So this cannot be done unless the phone has a SIM card?


----------



## Lincoln99 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Sand said:


> So this cannot be done unless the phone has a SIM card?

Click to collapse



I didn't need one. However, I used this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3031644

Sent from my One S


----------



## The Sand (Feb 16, 2015)

Lincoln99 said:


> I didn't need one. However, I used this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3031644
> 
> Sent from my One S

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## pdaimatejam (Feb 16, 2015)

destroymen said:


> as you have managed to install win 10 gives me Error 80188308, hize hardreset and leaves me, please help , I lumia 925
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ent/wp-10-windows-phone-3-easy-steps-t3031644
Read the topic here 
I hope it works


----------



## da1stprince (Feb 16, 2015)

The Sand said:


> So this cannot be done unless the phone has a SIM card?

Click to collapse



I was having a bunch of different issues I thought were attributed to lack of sim card, but that wasn't the case... Please disregard that last part (I will edit to update changes).. Also,I must also change that last part about disconnecting proxy.i stayed connected the whole time and it found my update


----------



## freak4dell (Feb 16, 2015)

RustyGrom said:


> Try a different USB port. I had a similar issue before where one of my ports worked but the other one did not.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I didn't even think to try this since it recognized the phone for this WPInsiderHacks process and the first steps of the recovery tool. Got it working now.


----------



## The Sand (Feb 16, 2015)

da1stprince said:


> I was having a bunch of different issues I thought were attributed to lack of sim card, but that wasn't the case... Please disregard that last part (I will edit to update changes).. Also,I must also change that last part about disconnecting proxy.i stayed connected the whole time and it found my update

Click to collapse



Even if you "think" it is a problem - thanks for posting. I would rather know about potential issues beforehand so I can find a solution if the problem arises.

And as you can see... Lincoln99 provided me with one if it does - so it's all good


----------



## Luxon (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the tips! However, eventually these steps appeared to be the hardest ones...


> 8. Tap on the link at the bottom to the fiddler root certificate
> 9. When prompted click open and then install to trust the cert and ok at the confirmation

Click to collapse



When clicking the link to download Fiddler's certificate, I get the File Not Found error. Indeed, looking inside the WPInsiderHacks.zip archive reveals there is no self-signed CER certificate in the same folder as Fiddler Core files.

Okay, I installed Eric Law's Fiddler (now Telerik), installed plugin to generate Android and iOS compatible certificates, exported CER file then imported it on the PC with  WPInsiderHacks tool.

Still I can't get Windows Phone's IE to open CER file, it says File Not Found. WPInsiderHacks's tool console says



> DefaultCertMaker: GetRootCertificate() did not find the root in the Windows TrustStore

Click to collapse



I checked the Trusted Publishers CA store for both user and computer accounts, and it showed that Fiddler's CER has been installed as a Trusted Root CA Publisher for the user.

What could be the issue? I see that @pdaimatejam has had such an issue but managed to install the CER.

What am I missing here? Thank you.


----------



## kappa011 (Feb 17, 2015)

Luxon said:


> When clicking the link to download Fiddler's certificate, I get the File Not Found error. Indeed, looking inside the WPInsiderHacks.zip archive reveals there is no self-signed CER certificate in the same folder as Fiddler Core files.

Click to collapse



Well, I didn't go through the source code (yet), but I guess makecert.exe should have gotten that covered, application-wise...



Luxon said:


> Okay, I installed Eric Law's Fiddler (now Telerik), installed plugin to generate Android and iOS compatible certificates, exported CER file then imported it on the PC with  WPInsiderHacks tool.
> 
> Still I can't get Windows Phone's IE to open CER file, it says File Not Found. WPInsiderHacks's tool console says "DefaultCertMaker: GetRootCertificate() did not find the root in the Windows TrustStore"

Click to collapse



That was quite an educated guess, but maybe you have taken it too far... I have done similar thing myself, but I have opted for _Tools -> Fiddler Options... -> HTTPS_  tab, and checked both _Capture HTTPS CONNECTs_ and _Decrypt HTTPS traffic_. Then _Trust_(ed)_ the Fiddler Root certificate_ and saved it to trusted. I have done it earlier, to be exact, as Fiddler is a part of my everyday toolery (is that even a word? ), like, forever...



Luxon said:


> What could be the issue? I see that @pdaimatejam has had such an issue but managed to install the CER.
> 
> What am I missing here? Thank you.

Click to collapse



I have read somewhere that, once you've set up your Wi-Fi proxy on the phone, you have to make sure to browse to it's IP using phone's Internet Explorer with *"mobile version"* set in *IE -> Settings -> Website preference*. Or was it "desktop version"? Damn, I can't remember, see what you're having, then try the other one... I'm hoping (on your behalf) that it would have been THAT easy... 

If that's it, please let everyone else know, OK? Cheers.


----------



## Luxon (Feb 17, 2015)

Did anyone manage to install the Windows 10 Technical Preview for Phones on SAMSUNG Ativ S?

Looks like our phones are pretty low on free space on EFI system partition.

The free system space I'm seeing reported in About section of Windows Insider app roughly counts to 133 Mbytes.

This is obviously twice as low as the minimum required room.

Did anyone manage to recover enough free space on Samsung Ativ S and get the Win 10 TP for phones installed?

I'm okay with reflashing the phone, but I'd rather not if there were other options that aren't so radical.

And, heck, I've forgotten what firmware I used the last time I flashed my phone. I have like 5 of them on my PC.

What do you think? Would reflashing help to reclaim the free space? I would also appreciate if somebody of you would give me a clue what ROM to flash.  I have several ROMs and CSC since 2013, but completely forgotten which of them I used the last time. Oh, seesh, how stupid it is!


----------



## ceesheim (Feb 17, 2015)

Luxon said:


> Did anyone manage to install the Windows 10 Technical Preview for Phones on SAMSUNG Ativ S?
> 
> Looks like our phones are pretty low on free space on EFI system partition.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the only way i know is by flashing a wp8.1 rom ( that isn't updated jet) and here is the problem , there is no wp8.1 rom to flash for our samsungs.
the latest rom we have is a gdr3 rom but to be able to install wp10 you need to update it first to 8.1 and that eats all the free space.


----------



## Luxon (Feb 17, 2015)

ceesheim said:


> there is no wp8.1 rom to flash for our samsungs.

Click to collapse



Thanks. That's a pity. Yeah, I only have the GDR3 that I've got like a year ago and no news since then...




ceesheim said:


> there is no wp8.1 rom to flash for our samsungs.
> to be able to install wp10 you need to update it first to 8.1 and that eats all the free space.

Click to collapse



Sure, I remember WP 8.0 didn't require that many space.

So there's no way to *expand* EFI partition? I remember some guys managed to work with Windows boot manager that is capable of resizing on Windows for PC platform. Possibly such a capability is stripped off the phone's version of Windows.

Interestingly, I remember MSFT saying that they will allow upgrading Windows Phone 8 devices to Windows Phone 10. Does it mean that only some of those old devices will be supported?

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

By the way, couldn't we use Alvin's dump of Windows Phone 8.1 ROM?


----------



## Bilal.Android (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I've installed Windows 10 successfully on my Nokia Lumia 1520, but the pad of the dialer is so small. Any ideas how to fix it ???


----------



## chsoriano (Feb 17, 2015)

For anyone on US AT&T having cellular data issues after installing the TP, have you found a way to fix the data connection? This obviously prevents internet sharing from working also  and I saw someone mention that issue as well...


----------



## dilqnski (Feb 17, 2015)

kappa011 said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> I have managed to pull this through for Lumia 1520 in Serbia. My WPFlights.xml file is attached, but do read this first in order to understand additional steps that MUST be taken if you’re stuck with Windows Insider offering no updates after following initial (OP’s) procedure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Completely working for Nokia Lumia 1020 (RM-875_en_hungary_298). Flashed with PhoneManufacturerModelName "RM-976_1205" and PhoneMobileOperatorName "000-33". 

Thanks from Bulgaria bro.


----------



## AR2186 (Feb 17, 2015)

RustyGrom said:


> This is only confirmed working for the AT&T Lumia 1520 and may work as is for other phones but also might require tweaks to the XML (see below). It is very possible to brick your phone with this. Your mileage may vary!
> 
> From a high level this works by using FiddlerCore to intercept the traffic going to the Microsoft WPflights server that controls the Insider app and responds with our own custom data. The app accepts registry editing information from the web responses and acts upon that. This allows us to write stuff to select locations in the registry. In the case of the Windows 10 Preview, it appears to only look for your phone's PhoneManufacturerModelName to decide if it should be offered previews. Windows Update also checks this value. Other devices like Samsungs or HTCs may need different settings. My phone did revert to it's factory values after Windows 10 was installed (I actually think it might have done it after Windows 8.1 was installed but it continued with 10 nonetheless).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, this is awesome. When I upgraded to Windows 10 on my 1520, I now have the MMS APN setting hidden, while Internet APN is still available. This problem also manifests itself on Verizon Windows Phones like the Icon and M8, so do you think you can help provide a solution. It should be a simply registry tweak, and I'm hoping you can add the ability to enable editing MMS APN settings the same way it seems you have the setting for tethering. 
Here is a link to the thread with more info: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ne-8-1-mms-apn-settings-t3032662#post58910149

The setting is located here: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX             "HideMMSAPN"="dword:00000000"

Thanks


----------



## karlanwartheodore (Feb 17, 2015)

hutchinsane_ said:


> I just used this to install the TP on my Lumia 930 and .. it worked like a charm! phone is booting, OS is working! Thank you very much for the work you put into this! Really excited to try out the Preview now..
> 
> Edit: I did change the target device ID from ATT though.
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 930
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 920

Click to collapse



Hey, i have a 920 how do I change the target device ID and what did you change it to
Thank you


----------



## morbital (Feb 17, 2015)

FYI, changing to RM-975_1020 in the WPFlights.xml file worked for my T-Mobile 521 and 810


----------



## xcheater3161 (Feb 17, 2015)

> Thanks, this is awesome. When I upgraded to Windows 10 on my 1520, I now have the MMS APN setting hidden, while Internet APN is still available. This problem also manifests itself on Verizon Windows Phones like the Icon and M8, so do you think you can help provide a solution. It should be a simply registry tweak, and I'm hoping you can add the ability to enable editing MMS APN settings the same way it seems you have the setting for tethering.
> Here is a link to the thread with more info: http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...2#post58910149
> 
> The setting is located here:
> ...

Click to collapse



Have the same problem on my Icon. From a fresh boot, cellular data works. As soon as you try to send an MMS message, cellular data crashes and stops working. I had to uninstall WP 10 because of this.


----------



## AR2186 (Feb 17, 2015)

xcheater3161 said:


> Have the same problem on my Icon. From a fresh boot, cellular data works. As soon as you try to send an MMS message, cellular data crashes and stops working. I had to uninstall WP 10 because of this.

Click to collapse



I imagine there is a way to do it with the WPFlights.xml file, similarly to how internet Tethering is enabled. Unfortunately I don't have much experience with this, but I'm going to try to play around with it and see if I can get it to work. Assuming it is something like this, but would appreciate any input you guys have as I don't have a ton of experience (just enough to be dangerous)

Bold: My Changes
Bold & Italic - Left the values the same, but am questioning if they are correct.


```
<UpdateProgramTrainProvisioning>
        <Description>[B]This will Unhide MMS APN Settings[/B]</Description>
        <Eula>
          <Paragraph FontSize="57.5" LineHeight="57.5" FontFamily="Segoe WP Semilight" FontWeight="Light" CharacterSpacing="-10">confirm</Paragraph>
          <Paragraph>This is an experimental HACK. It very well may brick your phone. You take all responsibility for these actions.<LineBreak /><LineBreak />&#8226; You may void your warranty (check with your device/service provider)<LineBreak />&#8226; It is not intended as a substitute for your primary means of telecommunications.<LineBreak />&#8226; In some circumstances, you may not be able to place calls (including calls for emergency services).<LineBreak />&#8226; It may damage your device, causing it to stop working permanently.<LineBreak />&#8226; You may experience increased data charges.<LineBreak />&#8226; You might experience crashes, security vulnerabilities, or data loss. <LineBreak /></Paragraph>
        </Eula>
        <FlightId>3</FlightId>
        <KeysToAdd>
          <RegistryKey>
            <KeyName>[B]Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMISpecific\Default\CellUX</KeyName[/B]>
            <Subkeys/>
            <Values>
              <RegistryKeyValue>
                <Name>[B]HideMMSAPN[/B]</Name>
                <Value>[B][I]0x00000001[/I][/B]</Value>
                <ValueType>[B][I]4[/I][/B]</ValueType>
              </RegistryKeyValue>
            </Values>
          </RegistryKey>
        </KeysToAdd>
        <TrainName>[B]Unhide MMS APN[/B]</TrainName>
        <FlightUid>F2926D41-54E1-431D-989D-99B90B56D11E</FlightUid>
      </UpdateProgramTrainProvisioning>
```


*Update:* Was able to get this working on an HTC One M8 for Windows running Windows Phone 8.1 Update, but couldn't get it to show up on my Icon with Windows 10 TP (registry was properly written to). Reflashing the Icon to WP 8.1 to see if the problem is with the registry setting or with Windows 10 TP

*Update 2:* Works on the Icon with Windows Phone 8.1 Update with Denim firmware. Must be a quirk in Windows 10 Technical Preview. It's also not showing up on my 1520 (AT&T RM-940) running W10TP that had it with 8.1/Cyan


----------



## hinds (Feb 18, 2015)

chsoriano said:


> For anyone on US AT&T having cellular data issues after installing the TP, have you found a way to fix the data connection? This obviously prevents internet sharing from working also  and I saw someone mention that issue as well...

Click to collapse




I have been monitoring this thread to determine if I should take the chance to do my 1020. Did you use the RM975_1005?


On checking on seida.com
On this page: 
http://www.seidea.com/2014/07/19/software-update-for-nokia-lumia-635-rm-975-version-01061-00070-14246-290xx/
I found two versions of the 635 at AT&T one was Post-paid and the other Prepaid. The post paid had a 1035 code and the prepaid the 1005 used in the file in the Opening Post.


059W380: RM-975 VAR NAM US AT&T POSTPAID SL - Code 1035


059V714: RM-975 VAR NAM US AT&T PREPAID SL - Code 1005
I was wondering if this could be responsible for some of the data issues like internet sharing


----------



## chsoriano (Feb 18, 2015)

So I finally fixed the data connection issue by using "pta" for the APN and searching for cellular networks (I selected a network offering 4G, 3G, and 2G) and now my LTE connection is finally working. This is on AT&T US with a Lumia 1020.


----------



## adeadby30v (Feb 18, 2015)

*MMS Problem*



chsoriano said:


> So I finally fixed the data connection issue by using "pta" for the APN and searching for cellular networks (I selected a network offering 4G, 3G, and 2G) and now my LTE connection is finally working. This is on AT&T US with a Lumia 1020.

Click to collapse



Can you get picture messages? I installed W10 and my data seems to be working fine for everything (internet, instagram, reddit, etc) but picture messages don't download. Its been a long day, what do you mean by "pta?"


----------



## dasprot (Feb 18, 2015)

th0mas96 said:


> German, Unlocked 830: RM-984_1002

Click to collapse



I'm using a german unlocked 635 and got the Windows 8.1 Denim update by using RMA-984_1002
After that I can't find any new updates. Tried reapplying the custom Flights, but no dice.
Any ideas?


----------



## Ludacris (Feb 18, 2015)

Reboot? Reset to factory default?


----------



## dilqnski (Feb 18, 2015)

*APN Settings*

After installation of Windows 10 for Phones DP I had no cellular internet. After few hours of searching I found a solution that may helps. 
*I. Fixing settings for missing cellular network:*
*1.* Go to Settings->Network&Internet->Cellular & SIM;
*2.* Make sure that "Data connection" setting is ON;
*3.* Go to SIM settings->edit Internet APN;
*4.* Type the correct Internet APN settings for your carrier(for me it was enough to type only "APN" and "Username" as you'll see in the pictures below);
*5.* Click Save;
*6.* Test the internet connection and enjoy;


----------



## dilqnski (Feb 18, 2015)

dasprot said:


> I'm using a german unlocked 635 and got the Windows 8.1 Denim update by using RMA-984_1002
> After that I can't find any new updates. Tried reapplying the custom Flights, but no dice.
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



You do not need to change the Manufacturer Model or MOID. Lumia 635 is in the Insider program. If your OS version is 8.10.14226.359 you must first downgrade to previous OS version.
*I. Checking the OS version:*
*1.* Open Windows Insider App;
*2.* In the right bottom corner of the screen click on the context menu"...";
*3.* Click "about";
*II. Take the steps only for downgrade the OS version:*
*Follow the kappa011's manual from post #214 in this thread*


----------



## ionescu.gabbriel (Feb 18, 2015)

snickler said:


> Try replacing the WPFlights.xml in the app with this one in the RAR. I added the string to brand it to ATT-US as RM-975_1005 is an AT&T Lumia 635. This SHOULD work.

Click to collapse



Big Thank You, it works.


----------



## bienvanhoang (Feb 18, 2015)

Do anybody have lumia 535 updated to windows 10? My lumia 535 has black screen after complete update process. After reboot. it show microsoft logo then the black screen apear and nothing else happen.


----------



## matgras (Feb 18, 2015)

bienvanhoang said:


> Do anybody have lumia 535 updated to windows 10? My lumia 535 has black screen after complete update process. After reboot. it show microsoft logo then the black screen apear and nothing else happen.

Click to collapse



530 doesn't work and isn't supposed to work, please wait for the next update


----------



## D4RKJ3D1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, OP. My Lumia 520 has successfully been updated to Windows 10.  The only thing that currently doesn't work is MMS. I can use Kik or FB Messenger for sending photos, though. Plus, I know that if a fix is found, it'll be posted here. I'll keep checking back though. Anyone else noticed a faster boot time? Mine's improved by at least a few seconds.


----------



## DaemonOnx (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks mate! Installed on a Lumia 820 and it's working perfect :highfive:


----------



## hinds (Feb 18, 2015)

DaemonOnx said:


> Thanks mate! Installed on a Lumia 820 and it's working perfect :highfive:

Click to collapse



When you say, "working perfect", can you see yourself using the phone as your daily driver? What negative issues are you experiencing, if an?.

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




Dust2Dust said:


> Update Lumia 1020 (RM-875_eu_netherlands_278) confirmed working

Click to collapse



How is your 1020 working. Are you feeling any pressure to return to 8.1?


I would really like to hear the experiences of persons which have switched.


----------



## drearyworlds (Feb 18, 2015)

I completed these steps successfully on a 920 on AT&T and my 1520 on AT&T. The 920 went smoothly, but there was  a hiccup on the 1520. The first time it rebooted after the step where you check for updates and first does an update to 8.1, it BLUE SCREENED! I swear to god. I wish I could've taken a pic but I wasn't fast enough. Then it rebooted and finished installing the update. Then checked again and it found 10 and installed it no problem. Anyway, just thought I'd chime in with my success stories. This was a brilliant hack. I appreciate the guide!


----------



## DaemonOnx (Feb 18, 2015)

hinds said:


> When you say, "working perfect", can you see yourself using the phone as your daily driver? What negative issues are you experiencing, if an?.

Click to collapse




Hello. It's perfect for me and I will use it as a daily driver (no huge bugs so far). You must be aware of the problems listed in those 2 pictures below (I do miss the VPN feature ). The speed on my 820 is quite good...unexpected.


----------



## drearyworlds (Feb 18, 2015)

The strange thing is that my alarm actually DID migrate (I only had one). The odd thing was that it was turned off, but the entry was there and the text was different.


----------



## vladilol (Feb 18, 2015)

snickler said:


> Try replacing the WPFlights.xml in the app with this one in the RAR. I added the string to brand it to ATT-US as RM-975_1005 is an AT&T Lumia 635. This SHOULD work.

Click to collapse



I used that metod to install it on Bulgarian LUMIA 930 used in Spain and works perfectly. Thanx

<<<<the only thing I had to do is restore it inte menu because it was a bit laggy.


----------



## bdejong11129 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Works for my 1520.*

*If anything below is repeated from earlier posts then please forgive me, I did not read all the pages.*

I followed the instructions as written and it worked on both of my 1520's that I have.  I did not have any luck with skipping the reset step using the MS app.  I tried it twice on my spare 1520 and it just did not work.  Once I reset using the app it worked perfect. 

*One thing to keep in mind is that you may need to repeat steps 2-16 twice.*
What I mean is that the first time through the loop it may install a software update that is not the windows 10 preview to bring you more current than the one used for the reset.  It did this both times on both phones, actually all three if you include he 635which did two updates to get W10 preview on it.

I also have a 635 that I bought to test it out on first and I liked it enough to put on my daily driver.  I do not mind some pre-adopter issues, I know what I am getting into installing this software and since they make it so simple to go back there is next to no reason to not try it out and provide feedback to make it better.  I can always reset the 635 and have that as my emergency backup phone if necessary.  

My advice, follow the instructions to the letter and enjoy it if its works. I realizes some of you will need to update the model ID in the file due to living in different regions but for the ones in the states the file provided should work, just don't skip the reset step it appears to be key to better success.

Oh, and it takes forever to get through it all... 
Brian


----------



## XxCyberHackerxX (Feb 19, 2015)

I have windows 10 running on my lumia 520 ATT


----------



## chsoriano (Feb 19, 2015)

adeadby30v said:


> Can you get picture messages? I installed W10 and my data seems to be working fine for everything (internet, instagram, reddit, etc) but picture messages don't download. Its been a long day, what do you mean by "pta?"

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately I just realized that today - I am not getting picture messages or group messages (sent as MMS)... I think I saw people talking about the setting being hidden but I can't seem to find it. Any tips?


----------



## OrionBG (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Guys,

It seems that whatever I do, I can't make this work on my Lumia 1520...
My original string is: RM-937_eu_hungary_1002

What I do is the following:

1. Reset my phone with Microsoft's recovery tool
2. Install the Insider App
3. Run the WPInsiderHacks app
4. set the prosy on the phone
5. Install the certificate
6. run the insider app and set it to AT&T LUMIA 635
7. remove the proxy
8. run the Insider App again aaaaand....... nothing...... no builds for you....

I've edited the XML file and retried several times... Oh I forgot... I have also installed all the updates that "phone update found"

I'm attaching also my xml...


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Feb 19, 2015)

*Update FAILED*

i've tried TWICE to update my Lumia 520 and both times its failed...one time it gave a message saying try again later and the second time its saying "its probably a temporary problem.  To try again, go to Settings > Phone update (0x80188308)"...the first time was a much longer and technical error message but I didn't write it down....

EDIT:  I restored my phone AGAIN and it is working fine on the Lumia 520.....sadly it took so long to get it installed that I am about to go to bed and don't get time to play with it


----------



## dilqnski (Feb 19, 2015)

OrionBG said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> It seems that whatever I do, I can't make this work on my Lumia 1520...
> My original string is: RM-937_eu_hungary_1002
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is not in your xml  It's in your OS version. If the OS is 8.10.14226.359 follow kappa011's instructions in post #214
If you need help, contact me in PM.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Feb 19, 2015)

I have Error 0x80188308 on  lumia 530.
I tried to reset my phone but not working.
Any solution?
I have about 400MB space of system.
Help me please.


----------



## interactive538 (Feb 19, 2015)

Update worked on my (DUTCH)  Nokia 920 
Model - RM-821_eu_euro2_248

Used PhoneManufacturerModelName:  RM-976_1181


----------



## arshh19 (Feb 19, 2015)

imzeeshan said:


> I finally managed to get it running on Lumia 1520 (India)

Click to collapse



I am also from india what settings you use in wpflights can you send here that xml file pleasee


----------



## imzeeshan (Feb 19, 2015)

I used the wpflights.xml from this same thread, not sure which one, please try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58844851&postcount=44 or http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58840083&postcount=28 and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58839260&postcount=17 , replace the full xml file. I need to check the exact xml file, it is on another computer....


----------



## interactive538 (Feb 19, 2015)

interactive538 said:


> Update worked on my (DUTCH)  Nokia 920
> Model - RM-821_eu_euro2_248
> 
> Used PhoneManufacturerModelName:  RM-976_1181

Click to collapse



Went back to 8.1 menu little slower (not a big problem) but Internet only over WIFI (big problem!) setup ATM internet settings, can't connect at all!


----------



## Budniu (Feb 19, 2015)

I have Lumia 930 of course *without interop* and *without sd card slot*. But, with that trick, I launched 5 shorcuts in notfications center 
Only I have to changed the batch file: *WPFlights.xml*. I aded few entries (screen):







and used it via Windows Insider. After restart phone I have 5 shortcuts 






I think, we can via this method add/change/remove other registry value in phone without interop and SD card slot


----------



## maya79 (Feb 20, 2015)

*IMPORTANT!*

*Reports suggest that Microsoft has plugged the Insider app. 

Using Fiddler to spoof Windows 10 on your unsupported device will no longer work. 

Although this was only one method to install Windows 10 unofficially, it was a popular one for those without an SD card.*

Source...


----------



## korndogg (Feb 20, 2015)

*Help!*

I have an AT&T 820 that is unlocked. I have tried this several times and I can't get it to work. I can get the certificate installed, but when I go to the insider app and tap get builds, I get an error message on my phone that says "unauthorized please login again or use different user name"


----------



## maya79 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm getting:

Fiddler.Network.AutoProxy> AutoProxy Detection failed.
AutoProxy failed. Disabling for this network.

??

EDIT: Fixed by installing Fiddler and disabling proxy in program options.


----------



## Ludacris (Feb 20, 2015)

Okay what I have found out so far is, that the current update changes the authentication flow. To receive custom Flighting Responses, you have to be logged in. As those proxy apps seem to not send trough the traffic to the login server, the app responds with an error.  If that is all, this should be fixable. 


Edit: It seems that some requests send a Certificate Revocation list by Google and MSFT.


----------



## malix007 (Feb 20, 2015)

*No internet on HTC 8X*

Hi guys,
I have installed Windows 10 on my HTC 8X, everything went well apart from that the cellular internet doesnt work. Could anybody please help? Thanks


----------



## destroymen (Feb 20, 2015)

updated win 10 for lumia 925 certificate WPFlights.xml to use on windows insider?
App version - 1.2.128.1
OS version - 8.10.14219.341
Branch - WPB_CXE_R1
OEM - NOKIA
Model - RM-892_eu_spain_231
FW version - 3051.50009.1424.0006


----------



## AR2186 (Feb 20, 2015)

malix007 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have installed Windows 10 on my HTC 8X, everything went well apart from that the cellular internet doesnt work. Could anybody please help? Thanks

Click to collapse



What network are you on? Can you edit The Internet APN and MMS APN settings? Are you still able to connect to a proxy in wifi? 

If your APN settings are hidden, it's possible you just need to do a few registry edits to re-enable APN, however you need to be able to proxy. Unfortunately there is no way I am aware of yet to roll back no Lumia smartphones, so you may be struck for a while


----------



## drearyworlds (Feb 20, 2015)

Edit: 1520 on AT&T, btw.

After a couple of days of using it, I thought I'd report back with my experience.

The OS was a bit buggy, which I expected, but usually a soft reset would fix any weird behavior. I probably reset once or twice a day.

Now the battery life.. Holy crap. I got up this morning, took my phone off the charger, got ready for work, and when I got here I was at 75%. That's 25% loss in a little over an hour. Additionally, the Battery Saver app doesn't work, so there's no way to see what's eating it all.

Secondly, backup might not be working. If I manually start a backup, it stalls at 20%. I can't tell if it's done and the progress bar isn't updating or what. When I hit cancel, it says Last Backed Up 1 hours ago. I don't know that I trust it. So if I want to roll back, I'm gonna have to take a huge risk, or try to restore on another phone first and see what it finds.


----------



## Mattemoller90 (Feb 20, 2015)

drearyworlds said:


> Edit: 1520 on AT&T, btw.
> 
> After a couple of days of using it, I thought I'd report back with my experience.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Visit this link:
https://onedrive.live.com/Options/DeviceBackups
And see if Your backup is up to date


----------



## drearyworlds (Feb 20, 2015)

It says it last backed up today, but I don't know if I can trust it. The backup is 360 MB and it won't let me delete the backup from the phone, but I was able to delete it from the website, and am trying a fresh backup now. I may have made a horrible mistake. This next build can't come soon enough :#


----------



## snickler (Feb 21, 2015)

maya79 said:


> *Reports suggest that Microsoft has plugged the Insider app.
> 
> Using Fiddler to spoof Windows 10 on your unsupported device will no longer work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I reported this due to me resetting my 1520 multiple times and realizing that an update occurred yesterday. In the app itself, it's checking whether the certificate's thumbprint matches one that they have hardcoded in the app. This process happens RIGHT AFTER the request to receive the flights, so even though you can trick it into returning flights.. If the cert thumbprint doesn't match, sorry bruh. 

I'm sure ways are being investigated on how to get past this other hurdle, but for the non-SDCards you may have to wait until the official release appears if nothing is discovered.


----------



## malix007 (Feb 21, 2015)

AR2186 said:


> What network are you on? Can you edit The Internet APN and MMS APN settings? Are you still able to connect to a proxy in wifi?
> 
> If your APN settings are hidden, it's possible you just need to do a few registry edits to re-enable APN, however you need to be able to proxy. Unfortunately there is no way I am aware of yet to roll back no Lumia smartphones, so you may be struck for a while

Click to collapse



I am with Virgin Mobile UK. Tried the Internet APN and MMS APN but no luck.
WiFi proxy works fine.


----------



## dilqnski (Feb 21, 2015)

malix007 said:


> I am with Virgin Mobile UK. Tried the Internet APN and MMS APN but no luck.
> 
> 
> WiFi proxy works fine.

Click to collapse





Follow my instructions to have cellular data on your phone. Try and tell me what's happening.


----------



## ronalgps (Feb 21, 2015)

sir 
how did u get it working  on ur 1520


----------



## HATA28 (Feb 21, 2015)

maya79 said:


> *Reports suggest that Microsoft has plugged the Insider app.
> 
> Using Fiddler to spoof Windows 10 on your unsupported device will no longer work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay this sucks.. I just bought my first Windows Phone, a second hand Lumia 920, yesterday.............
But apperantly Im too late

Does anyone now of another way to upgrade to Windows 10 ?
Maybe if we can change the model number on the phone?
Or would it be possible to install an older version of Windows Insider?
Could we use the CAB files from Windows 10 Preview to manually flash it?


----------



## ayusharora44 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Not working on my lumia 520*

This hack isn't woorking. Ip address:8877 not opening on IE mobile and new error on windows insider:
a connection error prevented us from downloading programs for you. Please check date/time of device and . . . . . . . .


----------



## Mendim.M (Feb 21, 2015)

*What about lumia 710*

Can it boot on this?
It is an old one with only 7.8 support.


----------



## Hellegaard1 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Patched*

As of 
http://geekongadgets.com/2015/02/20...blocks-hacking-windows-10-unsupported-phones/

This hack has been patched


----------



## maya79 (Feb 21, 2015)

@HATA28

Sorry, there is no way to install Windows 10 on Lumia 920 with the current version of Windows Insider app.


----------



## tonyg_253 (Feb 21, 2015)

hack no longer working


----------



## henry3301 (Feb 22, 2015)

*I can not enter the windows insider*

I can not enter the  windows insiderwith my hotmail(is registered in insider windows). everytime I try to enter says "unauthorized please login agoin or user a different user name.'
Please help me.


----------



## ayyalive (Feb 22, 2015)

*error during installing in lumia 520*

unauthorised dialog box is displayed while geting builds..


----------



## enzongot (Feb 22, 2015)

I get this error. Please help/


----------



## Ibtisam Anees (Feb 22, 2015)

fiddler root certificate not downloading on lumia 925...


----------



## HATA28 (Feb 22, 2015)

maya79 said:


> *Reports suggest that Microsoft has plugged the Insider app.
> 
> Using Fiddler to spoof Windows 10 on your unsupported device will no longer work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone; (as said before) the current method of *installing Windows 10 on unsupported devices is no longer working*, because Microsoft updated the Windows Insider app.
A new method has to be found to install Windows 10, or we just all have to wait for official support..


----------



## Hugus Paixão (Feb 22, 2015)

*Lumia 710 works*

I am Brazilian Hugus and would like to know the Lumia 710 works, the right.


----------



## henry3301 (Feb 22, 2015)

*nova versão do windows insider*

saiu uma nova versão do windows insider que esta bloqueando isso... tem como instalar uma versão antiga do windows insider?


----------



## T4ufik_Hidayat (Feb 23, 2015)

*Please, can anybody find a new method/new way for install windows 10 on phone*



HATA28 said:


> Everyone; (as said before) the current method of *installing Windows 10 on unsupported devices is no longer working*, because Microsoft updated the Windows Insider app.
> A new method has to be found to install Windows 10, or we just all have to wait for official support..

Click to collapse



The Windows Insider was update and become unblock any possible hack 

Guys, if you want to wait for officially release (second build of Windows 10 for Phone) , it will be coming every month. so, you must wait untill 1 month. i thing it's to long.  please can any body find a another way???


----------



## jam_p (Feb 23, 2015)

*Downgrade HTC 8X HEEEELP!*

How can I roll back my 8X 8.1 or 8.0? WPRT not work for HTC.
On windows 10 I have not worked the mobile Internet. How do I fix this?


----------



## HATA28 (Feb 23, 2015)

jam_p said:


> How can I roll back my 8X 8.1 or 8.0? WPRT not work for HTC.
> On windows 10 I have not worked the mobile Internet. How do I fix this?

Click to collapse



If you want to go back to Windows Phone 8 or 8.1, you can use the Windows Phone Recovery Tool.


----------



## evolucian911 (Feb 23, 2015)

korndogg said:


> I have an AT&T 820 that is unlocked. I have tried this several times and I can't get it to work. I can get the certificate installed, but when I go to the insider app and tap get builds, I get an error message on my phone that says "unauthorized please login again or use different user name"

Click to collapse



did you find a way around this. i get same message on L1520 ATT unlocked


----------



## snickler (Feb 23, 2015)

evolucian911 said:


> did you find a way around this. i get same message on L1520 ATT unlocked

Click to collapse



For now, using this way won't work due to the latest Windows Insider update. The issue is that the code looks for the certificate that was issued on the response's request object. Since the request will ALWAYS send the DO_NOT_TRUST certificate from Fiddler (as it's the only way we can perform a man in the middle attack to see/modify request and response data from secure connections), it will never match up with the certificate thumbprint that is being requested. There are ways to try and get around this, but the success factor is low for now.


----------



## jam_p (Feb 23, 2015)

HATA28 said:


> If you want to go back to Windows Phone 8 or 8.1, you can use the Windows Phone Recovery Tool.

Click to collapse



Don't working with HTC, only Lumia!!!


----------



## ktetreault14 (Feb 23, 2015)

morbital said:


> FYI, changing to RM-975_1020 in the WPFlights.xml file worked for my T-Mobile 521 and 810

Click to collapse



Thanks. Will be trying on my T-Mobile 521 when I get home 

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Damn


----------



## ziupo (Feb 23, 2015)

dilqnski said:


> After installation of Windows 10 for Phones DP I had no cellular internet. After few hours of searching I found a solution that may helps.
> *I. Fixing settings for missing cellular network:*
> *1.* Go to Settings->Network&Internet->Cellular & SIM;
> *2.* Make sure that "Data connection" setting is ON;
> ...

Click to collapse



What if this not work as before on WP8.1? 
The same settings, buton WP10 internet not work.


----------



## sreeniya (Feb 24, 2015)

*could your please give procedure to install in 720*



vihsalvatore said:


> I just installed. Working fine here on my Lumia 720.

Click to collapse



I tried to install. but no builds are listed.. share the method


----------



## mks89 (Feb 24, 2015)

pdaimatejam said:


> Lumia 920
> OK certificate installed
> Windows insider no change ?

Click to collapse



Do you mind sharing how you got past "LogString: DefaultCertMaker: GetRootCertificate() did not find the root in t
he Windows TrustStore.?" I have a Lumia 1520 and trying it but got that same certificate error.


----------



## snickler (Feb 24, 2015)

mks89 said:


> Do you mind sharing how you got past "LogString: DefaultCertMaker: GetRootCertificate() did not find the root in t
> he Windows TrustStore.?" I have a Lumia 1520 and trying it but got that same certificate error.

Click to collapse



Installing the wpflights cert WILL NOT MAKE THIS WORK. Since fiddler id intercepting, it will ALWAYS send the do not trust cert. The only way we can do this is if we had their private cert


----------



## morbital (Feb 25, 2015)

ktetreault14 said:


> Thanks. Will be trying on my T-Mobile 521 when I get home
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Any luck? My 810 and 521 were able to switch to the 635 and download the update, however both failed to install. It may be because I didn't do a full wipe before but I feel like it shouldn't have made a difference since I had wiped both phones recently as I wasn't using them. Let me know if yours worked


----------



## XxCyberHackerxX (Feb 25, 2015)

bienvanhoang said:


> Do anybody have lumia 535 updated to windows 10? My lumia 535 has black screen after complete update process. After reboot. it show microsoft logo then the black screen apear and nothing else happen.

Click to collapse




I put windows 10 on my lumia 520. So it's possible on the 535


----------



## malix007 (Feb 25, 2015)

ziupo said:


> What if this not work as before on WP8.1?
> The same settings, buton WP10 internet not work.

Click to collapse



The internet works fine before the update on 8.1, its just that after the update it doesnt connect.


----------



## Norpan70 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Working on Lumia 920*

I'm running WP10 on my 920, the only thing I've noticed is that the MMS-APN is messed up. I can add a new one but cannot activate it.
Oh! I did it the china way, the fiddler didn't work for me.


----------



## silaslima (Feb 26, 2015)

snickler said:


> Installing the wpflights cert WILL NOT MAKE THIS WORK. Since fiddler id intercepting, it will ALWAYS send the do not trust cert. The only way we can do this is if we had their private cert

Click to collapse



for those who have not updated the application can update win 10? thanks


----------



## snickler (Feb 26, 2015)

silaslima said:


> for those who have not updated the application can update win 10? thanks

Click to collapse



If you haven't updated, you SHOULD still be able to use the Fiddler workaround as it doesn't check for certs. Just make sure the version isn't the one that was updated on 2/19.. If you have anything before that then you should be good to go. 

It's possible that there may be more work as I've seen in the later build that they are possibly sending a header that gives a required client version.


----------



## silaslima (Feb 26, 2015)

snickler said:


> If you haven't updated, you SHOULD still be able to use the Fiddler workaround as it doesn't check for certs. Just make sure the version isn't the one that was updated on 2/19.. If you have anything before that then you should be good to go.
> 
> It's possible that there may be more work as I've seen in the later build that they are possibly sending a header that gives a required client version.

Click to collapse



I have not, is that someone uploaded the windows-insider.appxbund file on some server before upgrading?


----------



## snickler (Feb 26, 2015)

silaslima said:


> I have not, is that someone uploaded the windows-insider.appxbund file on some server before upgrading?

Click to collapse



Once you've upgraded, there's no going back. You couldn't sideload it and take advantage of it because you wouldn't have access to use the caps that they're utilizing unless you were interop and capability unlocked.


----------



## vipin chauhan (Feb 27, 2015)

*showing unauthorised*

showing unauthorized while accessing insider app using proxy please help
error message showing unauthorized please sign in again or try with different user.
i had tried with different user alo but again same problem. and i am a registered insider member.


----------



## silaslima (Feb 27, 2015)

snickler said:


> Once you've upgraded, there's no going back. You couldn't sideload it and take advantage of it because you wouldn't have access to use the caps that they're utilizing unless you were interop and capability unlocked.

Click to collapse



is attached hereto two app "phone-insider.appxbundle our windows-previewer-beta.appxbundle" work?


----------



## surya467 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just go through this  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...orial-how-to-windows10-lumia-sd-card-t3037237


----------



## snickler (Feb 27, 2015)

vipin chauhan said:


> showing unauthorized while accessing insider app using proxy please help
> error message showing unauthorized please sign in again or try with different user.
> i had tried with different user alo but again same problem. and i am a registered insider member.

Click to collapse



Please read the thread before posting...I specifically explained why the proxy method isn't working .


----------



## mjr2004 (Feb 27, 2015)

*didn't work on my lumia 1320*

I did as the instructions above but it did't work on lumia 1320 maybe i dismiss something 
please if some one has tried to install it on lumia 1320 and finished with success please reply us and tell us if he did something esle other than the instructions above or if he did something special to complete the installation

thanks in advanced


----------



## naced (Feb 28, 2015)

*Windows Insider app update*

Hi all 

I tried yesterday the tips on my 520 and that don't work.

Microsoft has update his apps Windows Insider and block the vulnerability.
We just need to wait an other hack


----------



## rss92 (Feb 28, 2015)

worked perfectly on Lumia 720..India..
used.. RM-1040_1001..(lumia 730)
and carrier..000-IN


----------



## raghulive (Feb 28, 2015)

naced said:


> Hi all
> 
> I tried yesterday the tips on my 520 and that don't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try my tutorial it will work
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-windows-phone-10-t3041993

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




vipin chauhan said:


> showing unauthorized while accessing insider app using proxy please help
> error message showing unauthorized please sign in again or try with different user.
> i had tried with different user alo but again same problem. and i am a registered insider member.

Click to collapse



try my tutorial it will work
try my tutorial it will work http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...ne-10-t3041993

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




mjr2004 said:


> I did as the instructions above but it did't work on lumia 1320 maybe i dismiss something
> please if some one has tried to install it on lumia 1320 and finished with success please reply us and tell us if he did something esle other than the instructions above or if he did something special to complete the installation
> 
> thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



try my tutorial it will work
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...ne-10-t3041993


----------



## dj88 (Mar 2, 2015)

*does mobile data or network working on W10*

after updating to W10 does mobie data working or not? lumia 520
need help
thanks..


----------



## T4ufik_Hidayat (Mar 3, 2015)

*Here is new method to install W10 for Phone*

Hy Guys, here is new thread about how to install windows 10 and it's work with new update Windows Insider

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...thod-how-to-install-windows-10-phone-t3044746 :good:


----------



## Robsik23 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Revert*

Hello. I have sucessfully installed the preview on Lumia 520, but I want to revert back to 8.1, is there any way?


----------



## cooldude20000 (Mar 6, 2015)

*yes there is a way back*

if u have a nokia lumia phone download the nokia recovery tools and restore the phone using that if u have a microsoft lumia use microsoft recovery tool simply download the firmwire using the tool and restore ur phone


----------



## evolucian911 (Mar 10, 2015)

silaslima said:


> for those who have not updated the application can update win 10? thanks

Click to collapse



if you have the old app i wonder if it is possible to extract the APP FROM THE PHONE... anyone?


----------



## mullais12 (Mar 11, 2015)

*help me plzz*



vihsalvatore said:


> I just installed. Working fine here on my Lumia 720.

Click to collapse





am also using lumia 720.i installed certft.in windows inside no build help me pllllzzz

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




rss92 said:


> worked perfectly on Lumia 720..India..
> used.. RM-1040_1001..(lumia 730)
> and carrier..000-IN

Click to collapse




am also using lumia 720.installed certificate.but windows inside no build


----------



## mullais12 (Mar 12, 2015)

*no*



rss92 said:


> worked perfectly on Lumia 720..India..
> used.. RM-1040_1001..(lumia 730)
> and carrier..000-IN

Click to collapse




I install certificate but no build in windows insider


----------



## mullais12 (Mar 12, 2015)

*didnt work*

this is my mobile model lumia 720.india .I install certificate.but windows insider no build 

plzzzzzzzzz help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................


----------



## Robsik23 (Mar 12, 2015)

cooldude20000 said:


> if u have a nokia lumia phone download the nokia recovery tools and restore the phone using that if u have a microsoft lumia use microsoft recovery tool simply download the firmwire using the tool and restore ur phone

Click to collapse



I have tryed this, even the metod with complete firmware flash, but no success


----------



## aderbalito (Mar 13, 2015)

Trying on the new method


----------



## T_Rain (Mar 13, 2015)

*HTC 8X need certificate*

I have used the citificate from chinacloudapp.cn to treat my phone as lumia 1520. I'm very enjoy the smaller text and 5 buttons in notificaton bar. But now after hard reset i lost it and i can't go back to that site, (seem it was down). anyone can send me the certificate pls, if do, im very appreciate.
Tks you guys alot.
(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Pavan Royal (Mar 17, 2015)

*Is Nokia Lumia 925 Can update to windows 10 os version...?*

hello xda developers, i just wanna knw d complete info abt d updating process of windows 8.1 to win 10 os in my nokia lumia 925..Can u suggest me how to do..?
At present i'm using Nokia lumia 925


----------



## evolucian911 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Working tutorial*



Pavan Royal said:


> hello xda developers, i just wanna knw d complete info abt d updating process of windows 8.1 to win 10 os in my nokia lumia 925..Can u suggest me how to do..?
> At present i'm using Nokia lumia 925

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-windows-phone-10-t3041993

this is easier step and works. wp10 tp  installed on my 925 and 1520 tonight working great. please read steps carefully. i had an issue where app were not in their required storage location ( sd or phone *u will understand after u follow h link*) i manually transferred the apps to the right locations and it went through like butter


----------



## tanuj namdeo (Mar 18, 2015)

*Important urgent help.*

Hello sir,

I am quite irritated with the errors. First when I was resetting my device with windows recovery tool. It got my phone bricked due to some error. Than I used lumia software recovery tool.  That also gave me error 0x80131500. I recovered from the error from difficulty. Than I was not able to get the certificate. Than from quite difficulty i was able to get the certificate. Than I got to know that microsoft  has updated the app. This was the most frustrating moment. Than I managed to get the outdated version of the app. I did not had wifi connection. I got a wifi connection for this purpose. Than I thought that everything will work fine now, I will finally get windows 10 in my LUMIA 520 (India). Then again a frustrating error I am experiencing. that is 
"authorized: please login again or use a different username". Please help me. I have suffered a lot. As you can see I really want windows 10 OS. Please help me. And if any one has got some trick than explain me in brief as I don't much about C# :crying:


----------



## cocchet001 (Mar 18, 2015)

evolucian911 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-windows-phone-10-t3041993
> 
> this is easier step and works. wp10 tp  installed on my 925 and 1520 tonight working great. please read steps carefully. i had an issue where app were not in their required storage location ( sd or phone *u will understand after u follow h link*) i manually transferred the apps to the right locations and it went through like butter

Click to collapse



Lumia 925 doesn't have SD card. How can u install wp 10 on it?


----------



## Kavinskyys (Mar 19, 2015)

Some one can help me with the code?
driving nuts
i buy my phone in spain, but first use in portugal, and living in switzerland now with swisscom as operator (x
sorry i had tried everything


----------



## error0x0000034 (Mar 20, 2015)

XxCyberHackerxX said:


> I have windows 10 running on my lumia 520 ATT

Click to collapse



how did you do it? which values have you used?


----------



## ermirshalqini (Mar 23, 2015)

*Unauthorized *

First of all THANK YOU!
but I have a Problem different problem,

I did exactly what you write there so many time when i open the windows insider just showed me this kind of error:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Unauthorized *
Please log in again or use a different user name. (Windows Insider)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I tried to use other mail and of course sing in with windows insider everything but no luck

I want to tell you that the first i had windows 10 tec... but for no reason I just reset my phone Lumia 920,
And now I cant update please help me I want so badly to update to get windows 10.


----------



## Neo4325 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Huawei W1*

Hello ! I finally managed to get W10 on my Huawei W1. Everything's working almost fine, exept for the Wi-Fi. The network I am using is under proxy, and so the phone always shows limited, althrough I can access all Internet: I just can't use Windows Update, neither download a new keyboard.
So my question is, is there a workaround for this? If yes then how? Also, is there a way to enable data connection?

Many thanks!


----------



## boldfacebutton7 (Mar 26, 2015)

vihsalvatore said:


> I just installed. Working fine here on my Lumia 720.

Click to collapse



Hi there
Did u reset your phone in the beginning. Is it mandatory to do that


----------



## boldfacebutton7 (Mar 26, 2015)

I tried but whenever I try to download the preview build it says please log in again or try a different id. Even if I try someother mirosfot account still ut says the same thing. What to do


----------



## xpalmax (Mar 27, 2015)

Whenever I tap "Get preview builds" it says, Unauthorized please login again or use different user name. Why is this happening?


----------



## Yaspatel (Mar 29, 2015)

*lumia 520 , windows 10 update*

*How to install Windows 10 on unsupported Lumia 520 models*
after installing certificates.. windows insider shows error "Unauthorized please login again or use different username"


----------



## svsimon15 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Verizon icon - unable to login*

I am also having the same problem as everyone else. When I tap "Get preview builds" it says, Unauthorized please login again or use different user name. "

I am not even trying to get wp10 but instead get my verizon icon to work on att.


----------



## MrAndy9797 (Apr 4, 2015)

Here is the reason why you are getting that error:

_I'm new here so I can't post links, just remove the spaces_
h ttp:/ /winsuper site. com/windows-10/microsoft-updates-windows-insider-app-windows-phone-stop-unauthorized-installs-technical-


----------



## mpmca90 (Apr 5, 2015)

*lumia 520*

i want to window 10  on lumia 520..
Tap on the link at the bottom to the fiddler root certificate
what to do with this step...where i can find that???
plz help me out...asap
when i change proxy of my phone then internet didn't work..


----------



## nayan12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

*getting problem in installing windows 10 in lumia 520*

i follow all the steps but when i go to windows insider app and then after i click on get build after it they are saying that unnauthorised user  plz help me out


----------



## mpmca90 (Apr 6, 2015)

nayan12345 said:


> i follow all the steps but when i go to windows insider app and then after i click on get build after it they are saying that unnauthorised user  plz help me out

Click to collapse



can u tell me about the step no 8
and about proxy when i do that ..internet didn't work


----------



## andez (Apr 6, 2015)

How can i restore back to Windows Phone 8?

I got all the information from step 3 - "Open the insiders app and go to the about options in the app bar and screenshot/make notes/email the settings to yourself. You may need this later."

But i just can't get my phone to restore back again, what to do?


----------



## Farrakh Hayat (Apr 7, 2015)

*"Unauthorized. Please login again or use a different login name".*

I have downloaded and installed certificate on my Lumia 520. But Lumia insider does not login.
It show as message "Unauthorized. Please login again or use a different login name".
Please can any body help me...


----------



## aniketarchie93 (Apr 10, 2015)

*what will be the wp flight changes for lumia 820 in india*

I need wp 10 on my lumia 82 in india  . anyone who can help me with the wpflight changes. please

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




imzeeshan said:


> I finally managed to get it running on Lumia 1520 (India)

Click to collapse




 please guide me through the process for lumia 820(india)

i need the correct wpflight.xml file ..

please help

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




Duron23 said:


> How did you managed, what is the changes you made for WPFlights.xml
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




WPflights.xml for lumia 820 inida


----------



## bogdan99999 (Apr 12, 2015)

RustyGrom said:


> This is only confirmed working for the AT&T Lumia 1520 and may work as is for other phones but also might require tweaks to the XML (see below). It is very possible to brick your phone with this. Your mileage may vary!
> 
> From a high level this works by using FiddlerCore to intercept the traffic going to the Microsoft WPflights server that controls the Insider app and responds with our own custom data. The app accepts registry editing information from the web responses and acts upon that. This allows us to write stuff to select locations in the registry. In the case of the Windows 10 Preview, it appears to only look for your phone's PhoneManufacturerModelName to decide if it should be offered previews. Windows Update also checks this value. Other devices like Samsungs or HTCs may need different settings. My phone did revert to it's factory values after Windows 10 was installed (I actually think it might have done it after Windows 8.1 was installed but it continued with 10 nonetheless).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. I tried your method to get windows 10 preview on my lumia 520 device. I got stuck after step 10, when I go to insider app I receive an error message "unauthorized login/account". What should I do now to solve this? Can you please help me?


----------



## games906 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Seems Microsoft has widened their list of supported devices!*



bogdan99999 said:


> Hello. I tried your method to get windows 10 preview on my lumia 520 device. I got stuck after step 10, when I go to insider app I receive an error message "unauthorized login/account". What should I do now to solve this? Can you please help me?

Click to collapse



I  recently checked Microsoft's Windows 10 Tech. Preview page and they've added quite a few more devices including the 520 and 1520  Unfortunately, I've already installed it on my 521 using another method

List of supported phones



        Lumia 430
435
520
525
526
530
532
535
620
625
630
635
636
638
640
720
730
735
810
820
822
830
920
925
928
1020
1320
1520


----------



## Nick Jr (Apr 15, 2015)

*Windows Insider Phone App go out even I open it. Please help*

Hi experts. Please help me. I have Nokia Lumia 822. I have Windows 8.1. Lumia Denim update, now i want install Windows 10 TP on my lumia. My phone is officially supported for technical preview. I installed Windows Insider App from Windows Phone Store and when i opening app and clicking on "get preview build " insider app close automatically. ( i can not choose <enroll> slow and fast mode) What's happening? My friend has Same mobile but everything is fine. I reset my phone but nothing. ? i registered on Windows Insider program. Everything is correct but i have this big problem. Please help me if you can. ( this problem also i found on Windows Insider App feedback) please help me. Thanks,


----------



## tapmal5 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Windows 10 preview not downloading*

I have Xolo Win  Q900s Windows mobile ( 1 Gb Ram) with windows 8.1 update 2  installed on my phone. On checking for preview build Windows 10 preview for phones (Insider Fast) shows up and I can enrol for it but on reboot and checking for updates it says its up to date and does not not download  win 10 Preview .Is there anything that can be done to download updates ?


----------



## siva9989 (Apr 22, 2015)

htc 8x   i wnt win 10......................


----------



## rjohnstone (Apr 23, 2015)

I installed the preview on my Lumia 635 and promptly restored it back to factory after a few days. Sluggish, freezing and a few totally non-responsive system settings.
The preview is not too stable at this point. Love the new look and layout of the new settings menu, but it still needs a lot of work.


----------



## AmGaD-SaLaH (May 9, 2015)

Works with 640xl ?


----------



## sev7en (May 9, 2015)

Good evening,
I would like install it on my Lumia 520 but when I have to load the certificate on the phone, I get the message about its absence (file not found). I tested it in mobile and desktop version. How can I fix it?
And a question... after installed, we are able to get the OS Updates?

Regards,


----------



## stalin2000zipok (May 21, 2015)

*help*

Hello. I can not install it as described in the Nokia 520


----------



## ktetreault14 (May 22, 2015)

Installing fast ring test on my old lumia 521 now lmao


----------



## valbertojunior258 (May 26, 2015)

Have ability to install on an Android device .. If the Note 3?


----------



## rjohnstone (May 26, 2015)

valbertojunior258 said:


> Have ability to install on an Android device .. If the Note 3?

Click to collapse



Not possible.
Bootloader is not compatible.
Never mind the rest of the hardware.


----------



## sgostev (May 29, 2015)

I have a problems with update my HTC Windows Phone 8x to Win Mob 10
When I try to update phome by Microsoft Insider I get error "unauthorized login/password"
How I can correct this ?
_____
Thanks for help


----------



## miniandroidp (May 30, 2015)

*Can I flash and work on lumia 635 ?*

let me know if 635 work on window 10 ?


----------



## snickler (Jun 1, 2015)

miniandroidp said:


> let me know if 635 work on window 10 ?

Click to collapse



Yes, the Lumia 635 is a supported device.


----------



## mustking (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello,

I have HTC 8X Verizon model want to know if it still possible to install windows phone 10 preview on HTC 8X...?

Do any one installed it recently and confirm if it is still working... 

Thank you


----------



## Reza-Math (Jun 5, 2015)

*Nothing happens*

I don't see anything when I set my proxy server my ip address and port 8877. 
When I type ip and port on browser, nothing happens...
My phone is htc 8x.
any idea?


----------



## spellshell (Jun 17, 2015)

*Windows Insider*

I cant install Windows Insider app
And then I'm click on FiddlerRootCertificate on step 8, IE gives me 404 error
Lumia 520


----------



## alfo!!! (Jun 19, 2015)

I think that Windows 10 could be a great OS for People don't very demanding


----------



## catalinrcd (Jun 20, 2015)

*Lost at step 6*



RustyGrom said:


> 6.	Connect to the same WiFi that your PC is on. Edit the settings for the WiFi connection to turn on the Proxy and set it to use the PC’s IP address and enter 8877 for the port

Click to collapse



I got lost at this part.

I connected my phone to the same router my pc uses. 
I think the edit settings part is done when entering the router's page ? I have entered the router page ,at the wireless page there is nothing there about Proxy. 
Where do you get this proxy ? How do you activate it on your router? Maybe these are wrong questions. 

Maybe somebody can explain to me in noob language how step 6 works ?


----------



## backlashsid (Jun 22, 2015)

I think he means to use the local IP address of the pc. Go to cmd and type ipconfig and look for ipv4 address. Should be somethin like 192/......

Let us know if this method still works.


----------



## catalinrcd (Jun 24, 2015)

All i had to do was change the region to US,and choose the Fast Updates method. 

I can say that right now Win 10 is useless and it has a very long way to go. So don't bother. So many features are missing. It's like using a Demo. And this is my phone, i can't have a demo on it. I need the real thing.


----------



## mobracska (Jun 24, 2015)

catalinrcd said:


> I got lost at this part.
> 
> I connected my phone to the same router my pc uses.
> I think the edit settings part is done when entering the router's page ? I have entered the router page ,at the wireless page there is nothing there about Proxy.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
you have nothing to do with your router settings.
You have to edit your wifi settings on your phone, so that your phone will use your PC (where WPInsiderHacks.exe is running) as a proxy server.
Open wifi settings on your phone.
Tap on your wifi network. Network details will open.
Turn on proxy.
Enter your PC ip adress in Server edit box.
Enter 8877 in the Port edit box.
Save it.
I hope it's helpfull.

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

Hi,
I have a lumia 730 which originally supports wp10 preview

First of all, i am
I am wondering if i could use this method to get the 8.1 Update 2 aka GDR2, instead of wp10 preview.
I have tried the wp10, it is wonderfull, but not yet usable. However, as i understood, the GDR2 already has a lot of wp10 functions, which i'd like to use.
So i am wondering if there would be a possibility to use this app to get GDR2 instead of WP10TP?

Second: the truth is that atm this doesn't even work.  The WPInsiderHacks.exe  shows me an error in console, says something about incorrect message size (14 instead of 16), and the windows insider app  says i have to log in with a different account. of course i don't have 2 MS accounts, and when i try to log in with my account, he doesn't let me, i get some error message.
I am thinking: is this because some recent change in windows insider app? (there is only on choice there: fast ring. there's no slow ring).
Or is it because my phone is fully synchronized?
(BTW, WPInsiderHacks first had a message that he has no client certificate in ...\Documents\FiddlerCore\ClientCertificate.cer , a created one manually ).

Anyway, I'll give a try in visual studio using the provided sources, but have no idea what to search.
And to try to get wp8.1 gdr2 would be needed different phone info for WPFlights.xml .


----------



## jan.vandoorn (Jul 3, 2015)

Can i install Windows 10 tp on an Android phone, specifically the Sony xperia z c6603 with firmware 10.6.a.0.454 rooted phone. 
Hope someone can help me, very excited to try out

 Verstuurd van mijn C6603 met XDA Forums


----------



## Hasoman (Jul 23, 2015)

*problem*

Cant install update


----------



## adityaonline07 (Jul 27, 2015)

*win 10*

it is really confusing bro.Can we get any video about this tutorial!


----------



## Andrejus (Aug 4, 2015)

*error in the fiddler console*

Hey everyone,

i've been trying to get this going, however failed every time. i'm sure someone here has experienced this already.

So, the very first error i got was (created a spaces in a URL deliberately for this post:


> Results from C:\Users\<user>\Downloads\WPInsiderHacks\MakeCert.exe -pe -ss my -n "CN=wpflights.trafficmanager.net, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by ht tp://ww w. fiddler 2. com" -sky exchange -in DO_NOT_TRUST_FiddlerRoot -is my -eku 1.3.6.1.5.5.7.3.1 -cy end -a sha256 -m 132 -b 08/03/2014
> 
> Error: CryptSignAndEncodeCertificate(cbEncoded == 0) failed => 0x80090020 (-2146893792) Failed

Click to collapse



The error seem to relate to "-a sha256", so i got this part working by removing -a sha256, got the cert on mobile device and work good with root.

then i created the second one:


> C:\Users\<user>\Downloads\WPInsiderHacks>makecert.exe -r -ss my -n "CN=DO_NOT_TRUST_FiddlerRoot, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by ht tp://ww w. fiddler2 .com"
> -sky signature -eku 1.3.6.1.5.5.7.3.1 -h 1 -cy authority -a sha1 -m 120 -b 09/05/2012
> Succeeded

Click to collapse



after all this i get the following error repeatedly:


> >** LogString: !SecureClientPipeDirect failed: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception The credentials supplied to the package were not recognized on pipe to (CN=wpflights.trafficmanager.net, O=DO_NOT_TRUST, OU=Created by ht tp://ww w. fiddler2 .com)

Click to collapse



Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## hyperstrikerx (Aug 9, 2015)

NO Wi-FI, no Data from carrier (at&t), no SMS/MMS messaging and lots of other features, I turn it on and have to wait like 10 minutes in order to start using it, error on location services too. at the end, IT DOESN'T WORK AT ALL,  SO SLOW!


And it gets VERY HOT in couple of minutes, Battery life is HORRIBLY LOW!


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 14, 2015)

Is there any way to force the use of glance screen?


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 15, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> Is there any way to force the use of glance screen?

Click to collapse





I don't know about forcing it, but SysApp Pusher (from store) allowed me to get to the Glance Screen store app entry, and then Open from there. I was trying to turn mine off, actually  since battery life on 10 isn't optimal. I did have to restart to update Glance and repeat the process, but the settings all work. Not sure why MS isn't linking to it from Settings still.


----------



## lrhage (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a Lumia 525, using this guide I can install android apps, but if I update to 10512 will I lose the android apps installation?


----------



## skirep (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone has installed on htc 8x and worked correctly ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## akhil201 (Aug 28, 2015)

anyone install on lumia 900 please ???


----------



## akhil201 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello i need a small help, i update my nokia 520 8.1 to win 10, after the update my back button win button and search button is not lighting.


----------



## frostwildfire (Sep 23, 2015)

snickler said:


> Try replacing the WPFlights.xml in the app with this one in the RAR. I added the string to brand it to ATT-US as RM-975_1005 is an AT&T Lumia 635. This SHOULD work.

Click to collapse



Hi I kindly ask if you can guide me to modify  the WPFlights.xml to match my Samsung ATIV SE and get Lumia Icon or Lumia 640 builds.

Thank you.


----------



## gabsoon (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi. I received W10 on my Ativ s without any change and it runs pretty good


----------



## [email protected]ail.com (Sep 24, 2015)

*help!!*



gabsoon said:


> Hi. I received W10 on my Ativ s without any change and it runs pretty good

Click to collapse




i have ativ s to.. i traied meny time to update to win10.. now im stuck in steps- 10-11..
when im taping on- get preview builds, the phone messege me- "unauthorized- please login again or use a different user name."
and the phone not let me see the fast ring or the slow ring...
how i can keep from this step??????????
thank...


----------



## gabsoon (Sep 27, 2015)

Microsoft must now have blocked the access to Samsung Ativ s.


----------



## Abed7 (Oct 30, 2015)

when i get to insider app after setting out the proxy, it tells me "Unauthorized; Please login again or use different user name"
Any Ideas?


----------



## Andertsu (Nov 7, 2015)

Having same problem...
Any solution?


----------



## endera (Nov 29, 2015)

*yezz billy 4.7*

How do I install this phone (yezz billy 4.7)

http://yezz.world/en/products/smartphone/billy47


----------



## endera (Nov 30, 2015)

lumia 535 is very similar to the feature.

http://fortheloveoftech.com/2015/04/02/microsoft-lumia-535-vs-yezz-billy-4-7/


----------



## endera (Dec 4, 2015)

???


----------



## adi2229 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello, does the install of W10 work on Lumia 535? If so, does Android apps emulation work too?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, but Astoria is died.


----------



## hitboxaras (Jan 2, 2016)

*Nop didn't worked*

I tried it but nothing works..


----------



## littlebird2 (Jan 2, 2016)

*not working any more*

windows insider is update to make this to no work any more.
please moderator edit this thread to let the people know about this before they read more than 300 post and try and try for nothing


----------



## TechX1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is this tutorial for a final build of windows 10 mobile or is this just going to be a technical preview?


----------



## gabsoon (Jan 3, 2016)

For ativ, you have to change a registry key.


----------



## handyflo (Jan 8, 2016)

What about the blu win HD lte Smartphone does win10 work on this device?

Gesendet von meinem arc 7HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## riaz.baldeo (Jan 19, 2016)

*HTC 8x*

Can't install windows insider on ATT HTC 8x. Getting "unavilable for device".  Is there another way to do this?


----------



## reksden (Jan 20, 2016)

riaz.baldeo said:


> Can't install windows insider on ATT HTC 8x. Getting "unavilable for device".  Is there another way to do this?

Click to collapse



you can try to install cab files from other similar phones:
SoC, language, modem and other


----------



## Mar-cel (Feb 5, 2016)

How can i install Windows 10 in my lumia 520 ? Please can anyone help me. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## swarnava7 (Feb 24, 2016)

i have just installed windows insider on my lumia 535 and it worked nice  . but since it was having some issues i get back to my previous os that is 8.1 with denim update . is there anyway to change my os to android one


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 24, 2016)

swarnava7 said:


> i have just installed windows insider on my lumia 535 and it worked nice  . but since it was having some issues i get back to my previous os that is 8.1 with denim update . is there anyway to change my os to android one

Click to collapse



Yes, buy a ucking android phone.


----------



## CyberAngel_777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Currently the OS Selection s possibly possible on a selected Xiaomi handset(s) 
which are originally Android, but they are designed with an unlocked bootloader ready for any OS - including Windows 10 Mobile.
The needed drivers for the W10M are made by Microsoft. - Good luck on your journey ...


----------



## llucas_br (Apr 5, 2016)

*It does not work on Lumia 1320. Can anyone help me ??*

Starting FiddlerCore/4.4.9.8 (NoSAZ)...
** LogString: Created endpoint listening on port 8877
** LogString: Starting with settings: [DecryptSSL, AllowRemoteClients, ChainToUpstreamGateway, OptimizeThreadPool]
** LogString: Gateway: System
Hit CTRL+C to end session.

Enter a command [Q=Quit]:
>** LogString: Fiddler.Network.AutoProxy> AutoProxy Detection failed.
** LogString: AutoProxy failed. Disabling for this network.
** LogString: /Fiddler.CertMaker> Using Fiddler.DefaultCertificateProvider+MakeCertEngine for certificate generation
** LogString: Sending custom Flighting Response



In windows insider app
Unauthorized
Plese login again or use a different user name.


----------



## CyberAngel_777 (Apr 5, 2016)

llucas_br said:


> In windows insider app
> Unauthorized
> Plese login again or use a different user name.

Click to collapse



Could you provide the Windows Insider app screenshot on the step where it asks which Version/Ring to choose, please?


----------



## llucas_br (Apr 6, 2016)

http://imgur.com/iabhuJA






CyberAngel_777 said:


> Could you provide the Windows Insider app screenshot on the step where it asks which Version/Ring to choose, please?

Click to collapse


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 11, 2016)

I have the same error on my Lumia 1320. Plus it seems like Windows Insider no longer updates unsupported phones. So i am stuck on WM8.1  I cant even get to .164. Is there a way around it?


----------



## Surgeon.live (Apr 12, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> I have the same error on my Lumia 1320. Plus it seems like Windows Insider no longer updates unsupported phones. So i am stuck on WM8.1  I cant even get to .164. Is there a way around it?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805

Your device isn't listed here but maybe you can find a work around?


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 12, 2016)

Surgeon.live said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805
> 
> Your device isn't listed here but maybe you can find a work around?

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for the reply. For some odd reason Windows Insider was not getting me updates for Windows Mobile 10. But, today i finally got the update and up to 164.

Will try out the RedStone update using the post from raghu.


----------



## Surgeon.live (Apr 12, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. For some odd reason Windows Insider was not getting me updates for Windows Mobile 10. But, today i finally got the update and up to 164.
> 
> Will try out the RedStone update using the post from raghu.

Click to collapse



Which post???


----------



## shahidkazi (Apr 13, 2016)

Surgeon.live said:


> Which post???

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375

Haven't tried out yet (the .218 release came out. Installing that. Will be trying that out first  )


----------



## meluvalli (Apr 16, 2016)

No longer works.  Get "Unauthorized" error.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 17, 2016)

Maybe this trick can be reactivated. The "Unauthorized" error is probably due to a missing HTTP header in the response from the small utility available in post #1.

Indeed, the UpdateProvisioning.exe file from the Windows Insider app contains a class "Microsoft.Phone.Flights.Flighting.Helper" which contains code for a OAuth-like authentification (a token).

Someone should post a Fiddler dump of a successful launch (and access to the ring screen) of the Windows Insider.


----------



## usama088 (May 1, 2016)

Installed the certificate but keep getting no preview builds........
Do I need to root permission for this?


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 20, 2016)

win2k8man said:


> Tried it on my Lumia 530 don't work i get  we weren't able to find a preview build for you please confirm

Click to collapse



try this method, worked for my lumia 530
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/finally-windows-10-lumia-530-t3382768


----------



## kooksal (May 23, 2016)

Hi guys, have a 1320,

i install the certificate and get in to the insider app while proxy is still set to pc ip adress and when i check for the preview i get an authorisation fail. Any help?


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 23, 2016)

that doesnt work anymore, you need to spoof your device id with a registry editor

and simply just dont do it -> cause redstone doesnt work on your device, you would get it installed but then hanging in a bootloop


----------



## anshgupta (May 24, 2016)

IM not able to get on the webpage after applying the proxy setting in my phone and then try with that navigation to the pc runnong the wp hacks app...is that because of the..that wp hacks stars shows a command window and closes


----------



## Hamburg (Jun 4, 2016)

Has anyone been able to force insider updates onto the HTC One M8 (Verizon)? I'm still sitting on the last supported insider build (10586.164) and want to push this along.


----------



## G.moe (Jun 5, 2016)

Hamburg said:


> Has anyone been able to force insider updates onto the HTC One M8 (Verizon)? I'm still sitting on the last supported insider build (10586.164) and want to push this along.

Click to collapse



I don't have a device to test, but try this (at your own risk):

Developer Mode from settings
Deploy RootTool.xap (v2, the version from this thread)
Open Root Tool, go to the top option (for all windows phones)
Go to HKLM/System/Platform/DeviceTargetingInfo
Change PhoneManufacturer to "NOKIA"
Change PhoneManufacturerModelName to "RM-927"
Change PhoneModelName to "Lumia 929"
Change PhoneHardwareVariant "RM-927"
Then go back to Windows Insider and select Release Preview for the latest TH2 build or Fast for Redstone.

If those values don't work try these:
PhoneManufacturer to "NOKIA"
PhoneManufacturerModelName to "RM-927_nam_vzw_100"
PhoneModelName to "Lumia ICON"
PhoneHardwareVariant "RM-927_nam_vzw_100"


----------



## vishnucr.ecom (Jul 3, 2016)

*Invalid Login*

I'm getting an invalid login error. it say login again or use different account.
why is it like that?


----------



## kethavathrahul (Jul 10, 2016)

Does it works for htc8s mobiles


----------



## macia10 (Jul 17, 2016)

kethavathrahul said:


> Does it works for htc8s mobiles

Click to collapse



I was wondering about the same thing.


----------



## satsuki_yatoshi (Jul 21, 2016)

> Developer Mode from settings
> Deploy RootTool.xap (v2, the version from this thread)
> Open Root Tool, go to the top option (for all windows phones)
> Go to HKLM/System/Platform/DeviceTargetingInfo
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS !!!

I have a lumia 925 (RM-892 eu fr) on windows phone 8.1 and could't get it on windows phone phone 10.
But now yes ^^.
here's the way i've done it.
1)Full reset to the lastest official firmware with  Windows Device RecoveryTool
2)Unlock with WPinternals
3)Install thz registry editor (CustomPFD_0600) with WPV XAP Deployer 2.0
4)Edit the registry  HKLM/System/Platform/DeviceTargetingInfo (i choose the lumia 930 code arbritary ^^') : 
-PhoneManufacturer to "NOKIA" (was the default value)
-PhoneManufacturerModelName to "RM-930"
-PhoneModelName to "Lumia ICON" (was the default value)
-PhoneHardwareVariant "RM-1045"
5)Check the phone update, it's installing windows phone 10 (even without Windows Insider app)
6)Installer insider app to get the beta ^^ (i first chosse the RM version and get the 10.0.10586.494 then the fast ring and get 10.0.14393.0 with seems to be the lastest)
7)So far no need to re-unlock the phone, in system it's alway flagged as 930 so the registry information about the model doesn't seems to be updated with the newer version of windows ^^

I'm right now wih the 10.0.14393.0 build and everything seems ok, so thanks for all the works here !


----------



## shahidkazi (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like they have stopped supporting W10M through release preview branch on Windows Insider. Did a rollback to 8.1 for a fresh start and now stuck on 8.1  Is there a workaround to this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 27, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Looks like they have stopped supporting W10M through release preview branch on Windows Insider. Did a rollback to 8.1 for a fresh start and now stuck on 8.1  Is there a workaround to this? Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/flash-w10m-lumia-920-t3424737/page2


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 27, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Looks like they have stopped supporting W10M through release preview branch on Windows Insider. Did a rollback to 8.1 for a fresh start and now stuck on 8.1  Is there a workaround to this? Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



If you change the registry values, then install UpdateAdvisor http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=fbe47e4f-7769-4103-910e-dca8c43e0b07 ?


----------



## pham hong nhan (Jul 27, 2016)

_Please login again or use a different user name.
_
How to fix it.


----------



## shahidkazi (Jul 29, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/flash-w10m-lumia-920-t3424737/page2

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link was really helpful. Didnt work exactly the same for me but put me in the right direction to get things sorted out since SBL3 files for 1320 are available (atleast i couldnt find it, but I managed it with vcReg and Custom PFD).

Updating to Windows 10 now


----------



## welshy67 (Jul 29, 2016)

*windows phone 8x by htc*

hi i have  a windows 8x by htc mobile fone  with 8.1 update 2 on it how do i or can i install windows 10 on it


----------



## winnie38240 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys! Well I tried a lot of changes in the registry, but no luck, the update wouldn't start. I have a Lumia 1020, and I tried with severals reg configs: Lumia 950XL, Lumia 735, Lumia 830... Also tried to change the BSPRelease or ConfigID etc...
But the same pb comes back: No update to W10M, it says my phone is up to date. The update advisor tells me my phone is ready to update though!
Also with the Windows insider App, on Fast insider an update is downloading but when installing it, says: this update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened. (8007000d)
I have to say I'm a bit disappointed...
Anyone has a workaround? thx a lot!


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 30, 2016)

winnie38240 said:


> Hi guys! Well I tried a lot of changes in the registry, but no luck, the update wouldn't start. I have a Lumia 1020

Click to collapse



This is just a theory and I have no way of testing it, but I think you should reset your phone, do NOT login into your microsoft account, modify the registry settings to a phone with similar SOC that is officially suported, use https://wpsnitch.appspot.com or something similar to get Upgrade Advisor install it and then try to upgrade. I suspect microsoft might verify your phone into the account also.


----------



## winnie38240 (Jul 30, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> This is just a theory and I have no way of testing it, but I think you should reset your phone, do NOT login into your microsoft account, modify the registry settings to a phone with similar SOC that is officially suported, use wpsnitch.appspot.com or something similar to get install it and then try to upgrade. I suspect microsoft might verify your phone into the account also.

Click to collapse



That's what i suspect... mmm... I'll try like you say then.... Which phone do you suggest? I Guess 930 or 830 should be fine?
The most annoying thing is that I installed WInsider preview on my old 1020 way back before, and the trick with lumia 950 XL worked like a charm. Then I didn't want Insider yet on my actual 1020 since it is my primary phone, but since they stopped the Insider for phones not supported I'm stuck...
I'll try your way, since if have nothing to loose...

EDIT: That was a fast try, I cannot install the appx: A packaging error prevented this application from installing.... the extension is *.appx right?


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 30, 2016)

winnie38240 said:


> Which phone do you suggest?

Click to collapse



Maybe Lumia 1520, they were released in the same year.


----------



## winnie38240 (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm trying with lumia 1520 regs, i'll let you know. Since i cannot install the update advisor appx, I created a new microsoft account and installed it from the store. i'll see if it changes anything!
one little thing about the 1520 is that the text screens becomes very tiny on my screen, not sure if it is the best model to use. anyway


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 30, 2016)

winnie38240 said:


> EDIT: That was a fast try, I cannot install the appx: A packaging error prevented this application from installing.... the extension is *.appx right?

Click to collapse



Here is a direct link http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windo...f12?downloadname=Upgrade-Advisor-2.4.1.0.AppX


----------



## suhail_ssr (Aug 1, 2016)

*Lumia 920 windows 10.0.14393.5*



winnie38240 said:


> Hi guys! Well I tried a lot of changes in the registry, but no luck, the update wouldn't start. I have a Lumia 1020, and I tried with severals reg configs: Lumia 950XL, Lumia 735, Lumia 830... Also tried to change the BSPRelease or ConfigID etc...
> But the same pb comes back: No update to W10M, it says my phone is up to date. The update advisor tells me my phone is ready to update though!
> Also with the Windows insider App, on Fast insider an update is downloading but when installing it, says: this update was downloaded, but couldn't be opened. (8007000d)
> I have to say I'm a bit disappointed...
> Anyone has a workaround? thx a lot!

Click to collapse



Hi I have a Lumia 920,

Past weekend I too tried a numerous trick but finally accomplished and running windows 10 with OS build 10.0.14393.5



Really I don't remember which trick made it work but here I suggest to whatever I remember that I did.

First take a complete backup of your device and use WDRT (windows device recovery tool) to restore your firmware to a stock one.

As commented in most of the thread, you need not restore all your backup till windows 10 is installed and also avoid update of Extras & Info app from the Store. (I ensured that after every update that my phone did in the process, I would go to store and disable the automatic update and cancel every update process that the store was making to the apps)

Now check for updates and update your phone till it says the phone has the latest update installed. For me there were 3 updates available.

Then I used wpinternals to unlock my bootloader and enabled root access (without this set sideloading of registry editing tools were not possible for me). For sideloading using XAP application deployment tool, you may need a developer account and may need to use the "Windows Phone Developer Registration" application to developer unlock your mobile. For my Lumia 920 I used the "CustomPFD Registry Editor + Tweak" version 0.6 alpha. (I had downloaded numerous versions of customPFD, vcreg & roottool and tried to sideload everything one by one, but one xap file was a success, hence I don't remember for where I downloaded that file  )

Using that registry editor I swiped to Registry Tree -> HKLM -> System ->Platform ->DeviceTargetingInfo
from there I changed the values as follows. referred from here
PhoneManufacturer value to "MicrosoftMDG"
PhoneManufacturerModelName to RM-1085_113025
PhoneHardwareVariant to RM-1085 
PhoneModelName to Lumia 950

Now immediately after that use the WPinternal to disable the root and also restore the bootloader (FYI: Once I enabled the root and unlock bootloader after doing a WPRT recovery and the next update to CYAN didn't happened, I received an error after downloading the update as it can open the file (8007000d). Hence we are restoring the bootloader and root status.) Now I even opened the Windows Phone Developer Registration application in PC and unregistered from Developer status.

After this did a restart of the mobile phone and a new update started downloading. It turned out to be windows 10.0.10586.107. After the update I used the windows insider app and selected the fast ring and did a restart and the update downloaded the latest 10.0.14393.5.

Now my Lumia 920 is working fine so far without any issues.

I have mentioned the steps which I have taken as far as I remember. These may or may not work for others. But you may try at your own risk.

:good:


----------



## winnie38240 (Aug 1, 2016)

suhail_ssr said:


> Hi I have a Lumia 920,
> 
> Past weekend I too tried a numerous trick but finally accomplished and running windows 10 with OS build 10.0.14393.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I didn't restore the bootloader, so that would be the trick. I'll try tonight.
Also, I need to do a complete hard reset with WDRT cause i cannot unlock the boot otherwise, and also cannot install Custom PFD.
Here's my steps then:
1. Hard reset with WDRT; block updates of extras+infos
2. Unlock the bootloader, and root access and install CustomPFD App (couldnt do it otherwise, like you)
3. Do all the phone updates available before editing the reg.
4.Edit the reg.
5. Restore the Bootloader. This is where I'm stuck: i cannot restore the bootloader since my phone has been updated and the FFU has changed. I tried with original FFU, and the phone wouldn't boot at all since 
the FFU i'm unsing is the one WDRT downloaded (older version)... How to do? I'll try to restore the bootloader after installing the CustomPFD app and before updating the phone, maybe that should do it?
The following steps should be fine. Thks for your advices, I'll let you know.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 1, 2016)

where is the problem? bootloader stays unlocked after you updated to the latest 8.1 version, though wpinternals throws an error when booting into mass storage mode, but thats just cause it hasnt been updated in  while and doesnt recognize the os version. it still boots up fine in mass storage mode and you are able to spoof modify the registry to get 10 and add the missing glance subkeys etc


----------



## winnie38240 (Aug 2, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> where is the problem? bootloader stays unlocked after you updated to the latest 8.1 version, though wpinternals throws an error when booting into mass storage mode, but thats just cause it hasnt been updated in  while and doesnt recognize the os version. it still boots up fine in mass storage mode and you are able to spoof modify the registry to get 10 and add the missing glance subkeys etc

Click to collapse



That's not the pb of booting in mass storage mode after updating, it is to re-lock the bootloader after updating since this could be the (only) thing that causes the error (update downloaded but couldn't be opened)


----------



## djtonka (Aug 3, 2016)

easy steps with mass storage
http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradnik...cja-windows-10-na-modelach-z-serii-x2x-30870/

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

easy steps with mass storage
http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradnik...cja-windows-10-na-modelach-z-serii-x2x-30870/


----------



## vuvkar (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi guys I have Lumia 630 (512mb ram) windows 10 10568 build. is there any way to get updated to redstone builds?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 4, 2016)

nope. nope nope. as said a million times -> 512MB devices wont work


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm stuck with windows 8.1 on my lumia 630 (512mb), but i have been on W10M .494 .... if i use WPInternals for rooting my phone so I can edit the phone's registry will it work? Or will it work with bootloader and editing from pc? Help...


----------



## texste (Aug 10, 2016)

xpalmax said:


> Whenever I tap "Get preview builds" it says, Unauthorized please login again or use different user name. Why is this happening?

Click to collapse



I'm getting the same thing here. 
Do you find a way around this?


----------



## haihaidiasein (Aug 11, 2016)

*Tweaking the WPFlight.xml to Lumia 925 Insider Release Preview*

Hi. New in the forum. I'm a noob, so I want to know exactly what and how should I tweak in the WPFlights.xml, as I don't really know anything about it.

I'm trying to install Windows 10 on a Lumia 925. I followed the steps described By RustyGrom, but it does not download w10 builds after. 
The Insider App shows that I'm currently subscribed to the Insider Release Preview (instead of the Insider Fast suggested, by my choice), currently with* build 14219*.
Different from his instructions, I had to turn the proxy off before running Insider App (steps 10 - 13), because otherwise the phone couldn't get conection online (the Unauthorized error message several of us described)

So now I have a normal functioning 925, that had the core fiddled, but still don't get the win10 build. 
It is currently set to *RM-892_Ita_brazil_281*, FW: *6051,50009,1424,0001*, Branch *WPB_CXE_R1*

I would apreciate either help to get the .xml right or experiences from other Lumia 925 as to the results.

Cheers


----------



## masfaq (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone please help me to update my HTC M8 Verizon model please. I restored my phone to 8.1 yesterday and now it seems MS has taken off HTC M8 from Inside Program. I tried the instructions here and it says Unauthorized at step 10. Does any one having a successful WPFlight.xml file.. Really appreciate your help


----------



## bolina (Sep 2, 2016)

Sambody have testing with success this procedure on a Nokia Lumia 800 in original configuaration and upgradet to 7.8
If yes, can you give me some suggegstion.
Thanks


----------



## hussam_nabawy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Need help concerning a little problem*

Hi all, 
my phone is (Nokia Lumia 920) 

I have a little problem as I the steps...  I come to the step at which I open (Microsoft Insider), and press the (preview option), suddenly an error message appears on the (M. Insider app) telling me the following (Unauthorized, please log in again or use a different user name). 
As shown in the following image. 
Can you please ? 
Thanks in advance

imageshack.com/a/img924/8595/Ozkg8s. jpg


----------



## SalamenceFury (Sep 2, 2016)

Can't do it. The command lines say there was no client certificate and it can't finish the instalation.


----------



## emeru (Sep 2, 2016)

does this work on HTC 8X...?


----------



## ch3mn3y (Sep 7, 2016)

suhail_ssr said:


> Hi I have a Lumia 920,
> 
> Past weekend I too tried a numerous trick but finally accomplished and running windows 10 with OS build 10.0.14393.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I use this guide on Lumia 920, will I be able to return to 8.1?
Phone will be seen as 950, and this model doesn't have 8.1, so it my be impossible...
1) Or maybe Nokia Software Recovery Tool looks somewhere else then registry for model name?
2) Or maybe is there a way to unlock bootloader and root Win10 to change values to original ones?


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 8, 2016)

ch3mn3y said:


> If I use this guide on Lumia 920, will I be able to return to 8.1?
> Phone will be seen as 950, and this model doesn't have 8.1, so it my be impossible...
> 1) Or maybe Nokia Software Recovery Tool looks somewhere else then registry for model name?
> 2) Or maybe is there a way to unlock bootloader and root Win10 to change values to original ones?

Click to collapse



Once your phone updates to 10, it will have the original values for the 920 in the registry again. In any case, Windows Device Recovery Tool doesn't use the registry values to decide which OS version to download -- it will recognize your phone as a 920 no matter how you've spoofed it. So you can always go back to 8.1 if you want with WDRT.


----------



## ch3mn3y (Sep 8, 2016)

Should write it before: I did it as 535 and after update to 10 TH2 and than Anniversary it was still 535, but Hard Reset (forgot to restore apps and data from account - I thought that it will be possible later) changed it back to 920.

Now I would like to know, if my bootloader is still unlocked and if I can access registry again without loosing any data from device, so I can change values back to 535? I didnt relock the bootloader or unroot after WPI did it on WP8.1.

Sent using XT1562 - Resurrection Remix/Optimus Kernel


----------



## marshcp (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello... 
Can anyone point me to some instructions to get my Lumia 1020 up to 10.586 then I can get it to Redstone?
I was having problems so did a hard reset and they continued so used WDRT to take it back to 8.1, forgetting that I needed it to be 10.586...

Can anyone help?


----------



## Ghoul159 (Sep 24, 2016)

marshcp said:


> Hello...
> Can anyone point me to some instructions to get my Lumia 1020 up to 10.586 then I can get it to Redstone?
> I was having problems so did a hard reset and they continued so used WDRT to take it back to 8.1, forgetting that I needed it to be 10.586...
> 
> Can anyone help?

Click to collapse



May be this would help you - Install Redtone


----------



## marshcp (Sep 24, 2016)

Ghoul159 said:


> May be this would help you - (link removed)

Click to collapse



Thank you very much...


----------



## sunnysony (Oct 9, 2016)

How can i install windows 10 in my lumia 1320


----------



## creator03 (Oct 14, 2016)

How to set proxy on my mobile? kindly help me out


----------



## agentmikeyd (Nov 14, 2016)

winnie38240 said:


> Ok, I didn't restore the bootloader, so that would be the trick. I'll try tonight.
> Also, I need to do a complete hard reset with WDRT cause i cannot unlock the boot otherwise, and also cannot install Custom PFD.
> Here's my steps then:
> 1. Hard reset with WDRT; block updates of extras+infos
> ...

Click to collapse



What are the changes to make it a 950xl, so it can then enable tap to pay?


----------



## dj88 (Nov 27, 2016)

ok now i am in fast ring

but not getting any updates

tried reboot too


----------



## Shaneera (Dec 3, 2016)

How can I install win 10 to my lumia 1020?


----------



## inayat11 (Dec 8, 2016)

*lumia 920 to windows 10*



fonix232 said:


> Working fine on my 920 now.

Click to collapse



plz guide me the steps for installing the 
windows 10 in lumia 920.


----------



## captkronos (Dec 11, 2016)

winnie38240 said:


> That's not the pb of booting in mass storage mode after updating, it is to re-lock the bootloader after updating since this could be the (only) thing that causes the error (update downloaded but couldn't be opened)

Click to collapse



Hi Winnie, I'm sure you have fixed the problem by now or given up, but today (after digging out my old 925) I experienced exactly the same problem as you when trying to relock the bootloader. I had to reflash 8.1 to get my phone operational again. However, when I repeated the steps I stopped after 4, i.e. I didn't bother relocking the bootloader. My phone has updated to the latest version of W10 and I haven't noticed any side effects of not having a locked bootloader. I previously received the 8007000d error when trying to update the phone but that was because I was trying to update whilst it was rooted. Removing root allowed updates to proceed.


----------



## WolfangAukang (Dec 13, 2016)

captkronos said:


> Hi Winnie, I'm sure you have fixed the problem by now or given up, but today (after digging out my old 925) I experienced exactly the same problem as you when trying to relock the bootloader. I had to reflash 8.1 to get my phone operational again. However, when I repeated the steps I stopped after 4, i.e. I didn't bother relocking the bootloader. My phone has updated to the latest version of W10 and I haven't noticed any side effects of not having a locked bootloader. I previously received the 8007000d error when trying to update the phone but that was because I was trying to update whilst it was rooted. Removing root allowed updates to proceed.

Click to collapse



Just one question, after you mentioned about your 925. Is still possible to do this operation? And do you recommend it?


----------



## TopHatProductions115 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi!

I managed to install the certificate and run the proxy. However, when I open the Insider App and select "Get Insider Builds", I get an "Unauthorized" error. I checked to make sure I was logged in to my Microsoft account - still logged in. It also reads, "Please login again or use a different user name." Should I make a new Microsoft account to try the hack again?


----------



## sagnikpal2004 (Dec 30, 2016)

What should go in the Server/URL field while setting the proxy? Kindly help me out.


----------



## Aries Prine (Dec 30, 2016)

Without pc https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9RcH7D8lUZw


----------



## saurabhpn (Feb 2, 2017)

*Windows Insider app showing 'Unauthorised'*

hi, i m trying to install of my Lumia 1320. i followed steps. but when i tried to 'Get Preview Builds'  on Windows Inside App. it showing me 'Unauthorized' Please Login again or try a different username message. Help me.

Thnks ...


----------



## pm9dcr2001 (Feb 17, 2017)

*Receiving same on my HTC M8*



saurabhpn said:


> hi, i m trying to install of my Lumia 1320. i followed steps. but when i tried to 'Get Preview Builds'  on Windows Inside App. it showing me 'Unauthorized' Please Login again or try a different username message. Help me.
> 
> Thnks ...

Click to collapse



Implication is MS window's insider has determined method to identify fiddler spoof of a 'valid' phone device.


----------



## Asoulintime1982 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello. I am trying to install Windows 10 on my Samsung ATVI SE. I don't all the steps but when I go into back into Windows Insider I get an error that its Unauthorized.


----------



## pbilk (Apr 16, 2017)

I get "Unauthorized. Please login again or use a different user name." So I did that and nothing happened, I got the same error.


----------



## OmenCheppy (May 15, 2017)

same here, "Unauthorized. Please login again or use a different user name."  any work around for this.


----------



## yowl (Jun 4, 2017)

suhail_ssr said:


> Hi I have a Lumia 920,
> 
> Past weekend I too tried a numerous trick but finally accomplished and running windows 10 with OS build 10.0.14393.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Worked for me after the latest debacle with the reboot loop.  I didn't bother with doing all the updates before rooting the phone, I let all that happen at the end.  Was a while for one of the updates to come through, but I left the phone on the mains charger and it all happened ok in the end.   Regards using WP INternals to root the phone, I recommend watching the WP Internals video and using the first approach by specifying the EBL .bin file so you can root the phone directly.


----------



## the great potato (Jun 11, 2017)

hello there !!  im trying this on a 520 phone, ive got most of it to work but windows insider is telling me  "Unauthorized  please login or use a different user name"  is this what happens when the RM is wrong?? im trying to figure out the RM code to get the win 10 update... RM-915_nam_att_228 is my current  RM code  any one that can help me in the right direction??


----------



## the great potato (Jun 12, 2017)

ok guys im getting worried here ... phone has been going for about 4 -5 hrs on the gears screen ... is this normal ???????  or should i recover and try again ??    someone please chime in !!!


----------



## Nightsteed (Jun 12, 2017)

the great potato said:


> ok guys im getting worried here ... phone has been going for about 4 -5 hrs on the gears screen ... is this normal ???????  or should i recover and try again ??    someone please chime in !!!

Click to collapse



That's not normal. Reset your phone.


----------



## the great potato (Jun 13, 2017)

yes !  right after i posted this i waited a bit then just reset the phone, right after that it installed no problems and im running the first build of win 10 mobile now !!

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

and now that im running windows 10 all i can say is .. microsoft has no dang excuse to not give this to the lower model phones besides them wanting us to go buy 80 dollar phones !!  windows 10 runs beautifully on this nokia 520. and im only running the first build ( updating to enterprise edition right now) but wow, microsoft said it was slow and laggy ...like yeah it might take 1-2 sec more to load some things, nothing at all that is bothersome.  Anyone with a Nokia 520, yeah this update gives your phone new life, it is great ! Thank you sooooooooo much to the guy that made this ! 100% worth the update.  ive read the phone is slow and the battery is always hot ! NO not true at all, my batt got a lil warm for a lil wile but nothing major at all. Battery life seems about the same as window 8.1 was. THIS UP DATE IS SO COOL!!


----------



## raserse (Jun 13, 2017)

im using htc 8x w8.1 on verizon 
can  i get windows 10


----------



## the great potato (Jun 13, 2017)

ok guys i just want to chime in here about my experience ... ok i updated to the first update of windows 10 mobile, everything went over all good, the update ran great on my nokia 520 -512 ram.  i installed the certificate to get the enterprise updates that went easy as cake.. so the 2nd update downloads no problems phone restarts ...and i got caught in an endless loop of the gears turning, and hard resets wouldent work to stop it.. recovery tool and the nokia software  recovery tool couldent find the phone...so after i restarted the phone litterly over 50 times and got caught in the endless loop of gears and still no update install. i really thought my phone was bricked and my adventure was over =( .. but i took out my SDcard and sim card ans restarted again, and to my amazement the phone began to update and im now running the 2nd update of window 10 mobile enterprise edition !! =D   just wanted to tell my story in case someone eles ran into this issue. Thanks guys !! keep on hacken ! I think tomm im going to update my wifes nokia 520 and hope it gos smother than mine did LOL  thanks everyone for the help !!

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------

"im using htc 8x w8.1 on verizon
can i get windows 10"

  Im guessing you can using this offline updater BUT IM DEFF NOT AN EXPERT  ide wait till some of the other guys chime in on the question B4 you jump into it.  but if you can youll be happy, win10 i way nicer than 8.1 and yes i really liked 8.1.   good luck my friend and i hope you can update!


----------



## raserse (Jun 13, 2017)

hutchinsane_ said:


> I just used this to install the TP on my Lumia 930 and .. it worked like a charm! phone is booting, OS is working! Thank you very much for the work you put into this! Really excited to try out the Preview now..
> 
> Edit: I did change the target device ID from ATT though.
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 930
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 920

Click to collapse



im using htc 8x w8.1 on verizon 
can i get windows 10

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




error0x0000034 said:


> tried it on a Lumia 535. After Setting no proxy again the Windows Insider app shows that there is no update available.
> 
> the about-setting Shows RM-975 correctly instead of RM-1089, but I think the FW Version needs to be changed too.
> Does anyone know a fix? Tried it several times by now.

Click to collapse



im using htc 8x w8.1 on verizon 
can i get windows 10
im getting  unauthorized when click on get preview on windows insider app


----------



## SpencerElliott (Aug 14, 2017)

suhail_ssr said:


> Hi I have a Lumia 920,
> 
> Past weekend I too tried a numerous trick but finally accomplished and running windows 10 with OS build 10.0.14393.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for this! I had been trying everything to get the newest builds and I didn't think to relock the bootloader and remove root access. My phone is updating to the latest Slow build right now


----------



## BachTheKId (Apr 26, 2018)

*Can U help me ?*



hutchinsane_ said:


> I just used this to install the TP on my Lumia 930 and .. it worked like a charm! phone is booting, OS is working! Thank you very much for the work you put into this! Really excited to try out the Preview now..
> 
> Edit: I did change the target device ID from ATT though.
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 930
> Confirmed working for the Lumia 920

Click to collapse



I have a Lumia 920 
can u help me ,I don't know how to install WP10 on it


----------



## paherndon82 (Jan 5, 2021)

Im trying to install win10 on my Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 10.1 , anyone got any threads on that ? its Android 6


----------



## dAV84 (Jan 9, 2021)

can any try to install wph10 in android computer car autoradio??????


----------

